# Hull Clinic : Part 20



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies!! 

    

  Love, Luck & Babydust to you all  ​


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Bagsie I'm first  

Good luck with your appointments today ladies



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Bah....... you always have to be in there first don't you Mins 

Vicky- hope your feeling ok 

Zarah- Ooooh cant wait to find out whats happening to you lovely  xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning ladies,

I'm still waiting for the call, my heart is beating out of my chest   They said they would call before 9.30am, so anytime now!! xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Aaaah Zarah I got all excited then!!!!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

They've rang  
I got 13eggs & 7 of them for me.  6 fertilised normally & 1 abnormally. I have 3 x 8 cell grade 3 embryo's & 3 x boarderline (just below grade 3). They will call me Wednesday morning to let me know what time to go in for ET. Phew... what a relief  

speak to you all later.. must dash to work now xxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Super news zarah, hope your recipient got the same good news too xxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Zarah, what wonderful news.  I'm so happy for you! Will you still have one embryo transferred or are you allowed to have two transferred this time as it's your second go? I'm not quite sure of the rules. 

Still haven't caught up on the old thread but thank you ladies for reassuring me about the consultation - glad to hear I won't have to strip off this time.  Can't believe that by this evening I'll know when we can start and what treatment we can have! (I assume we'll find out timescales at the initial consultation? )


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No Zarah will only be able to have 1 embryo replaced as she is going to blast transfer because of her age  

Hope your appointment goes well later 
xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

So is it that you can only have 1 blastocyst transferred but if you're having 3-day embryos transferred you can have 2? Or are you not able to have 3-day embryos transferred?  It'll be the same for me as I'm 28...


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies  

Isobel - your just jealous because I got first dibs in before you  

Zarah - well done, fab news on your eggs. You could end up with a blast and frosties  

M2M - don't worry I'm really shy and on none of my appointments at the clinic did they ever make me feel embarrassed.  Yes they let you have two embryos put back if its a three day transfer even if you are a youngie like you    If your eggs go to blast you are only allowed one put back if you are under 36 as there is a much higher chance of you ending up pregnant and they want to reduce the risk of multiple pregnancies as much as possible.  You can have two put back if you are 36 + and ladies over 40 can have three embies put back.  They only let your eggs go to blastocyst if you have a number of eggs to choose from so they can choose the best one.  I only ended up with two good eggs so they put both of them back as a three day transfer as there was no point leaving them to go to blast as they were both going back anyway. Hope your appointment goes well later.

Does anyone know what time Yogvic is in for ec?  I hope she's ok

Hello to all you other lovely ladies out there, I'll be around to keep you all company for a bit longer as I've been signed off work for another two weeks

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello lovelies

I'm back home and resting now. All went well with EC and we got 21 eggs  

I don't remember much about it really. Don't think i got the same affect from the drugs as you other ladies cos i just felt drowsy and a bit dizzy. It was a bit painful at times, they had to change the needle half way through which i think was the bit that hurt. But its over now, phew!

DH did his thing too and we got a really good sample today. Much, much better for motility and morphology, so much so that they are only going to ICSI 6 of the eggs and IVF the other 15. They've also taken some blood today because of the risk of OHSS but they didn't seem too concerned about it and were talking as if we'll definitley get to ET.

So i'm in bed now, getting DH to run around after me. I said i want a bell next to the bed so i can call him when i need him  

Haven't looked in detail yet at the other posts but wanted to say well done to Zarah on you embies    for a good one to transfer on Fri.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yogvic, sooo happy for you hun those are brilliant numbers    You make sure you rest for the rest of the day and make sure dh does get that bell for you  



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Fabulous new Vicky, so, so pleased for you. Well done!!!! Wow all those eggs, you must have some good ones to play with there.

Take Mins advice now and rest up for the rest of the day
xxxxxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Fantastic news Vicky - well done!    I'm so pleased you got loads of lovely eggs and a good  sample too.

We're off for our appointment at 5.30pm and I'm sooo nervous.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good luck M2M. Im sure Prof will put you at ease xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Isobel.  I finish work in a couple of minutes, then DP and I are off to grab something to eat before the appointment... really excited now and think DP is more nervous than I am.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

M2M - honestly don't worry you have nothing to be anxious about, although after your disapointment with adoption I understand you may be concerned.  From the way the others talk about the Proff he sounds absolutely lovely.  In fact they go on about him so much I always felt a bit jealous that I ended up with Mr Maguiness as my consultant    Let us know how you get on hun



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky so pleased for you here for some good embies on to put back on thurs or sat try to stay   an luck forward to hearing how they are going hun. 

zarah wonderful news you will have some good embies and maybe a few to do some frosties   are you ready for the kitchen been fitted, soon be hols for you, do you break on friday like my nephews or are they making you wait till next wk like a school just over the river in north yorkshire which apparently breaks up next week.

m2m you have nothing to worry about prof is brilliant hun look forward to hearing how it went when you get back.  

mins hope you feel o.k today and are still resting hun  

isobel hope your hand is a bit better and you are taking things easy  

to the rest of you hope you have all enjoyed the weather,  

hope did is o.k stuck in doors and not been able to make the most of the weather.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yogvic ...    well done you!!! Keeping everything crossed for the call     
Rest up now x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, WOW!! what a great number of eggs, well done. I felt drowsy & dizzy too which was different to how I felt on my 1st EC, maybe they have changed the drug. Hope your taking it easy  

M2M, I hope your appointment has gone well & you come away happy

I hope your all having a nice day, but how cold has it got? come on sunshine!!! xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi all! Thanks for all the congratulations.

Still feeling a bit bleurghh after sleeping for most of the afternoon. DH is just cooking the tea, i'm hoping eating something will help, can't say i've got much of an appetite though.

M2M - hope its all gone really well at your appt this evening   Let us know how you've got on and whether you share our opinions on the Prof


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey ladies 

Well DP and I could not be happier after our consultation with the lovely Prof Killick today.  It could not have gone better if we'd dreamt it up ourselves! He was an absolute sweetheart and just as fab, if not even more so, than you ladies all had me believe. 

We can get started as soon as my next AF arrives so he's put me on the pill to regulate my cycles, as they're quite long (40+ days). So we'll be starting down-regulation on approximately May 1st which is when I expected - had already joined the May/June cycle buddies thread in anticipation!

We'll be going to the April open evening and then choosing a sperm donor shortly after that. How exciting... we are absolutely thrilled.  We also met Dawn the nurse who did some bloods and she was lovely.

We really feel like we're properly starting now so it's great. DP was bouncing on the walk home from the hospital as she had been so nervous, and was so positive when we left. It's such a far cry from how we were treated during the adoption process so we're really happy!

Sorry for the "me" post... I really need to go back and catch up with everyone but I've just been so stressed out about our consultation that I haven't been able to concentrate! Tomorrow I'll have a look back through the "Part 19" thread and do personals!

Big hugs Vicky - hope you're feeling better soon.    Oh and I think Prof Killick mentioned Dids today! Not by name of course  but he was talking about risk of multiples and said "You won't get twins with SET" then said "Actually we have a lady who is having triplets but had two embryos transferred"  I think it must've been Dids!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

M2M - I'm soooo pleased it went so well and that your experience was soo positive - I love Dawn she's my favourite    Wow starting in May that's no time at all    I always wondered about sperm donors how specific are the choices?  You'll probably end up with some brilliant medical students   - how exciting  

Morning to all you lovely ladies out there

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Awwww M2M- had tears in my eyes reading your post I am so pleased for you both  I was getting worried last night when i saw you on line but you didnt post  I was thinking "Oh no please dont say after how we built Prof up he's gone ad let us down!!" Glad to hear he didnt- he's a star isnt he, I always feel in very good hands around him  I do understand why you were nervous as I re getting my intial consultation there many, many moons ago and i actually cancelled the appointment because I had images of being sat infront of a panel of people drilling me to find out why I wanted children and why I thought I would be a good parent  I thought by cancelling it I wouldnt get another for a few months time giving me time to prepare however she just gave me an appointment for the next week  

Vicky- Hope your  ok and your eggs are.....well doing what they should be doing!!!

Zarah- Oooh not long for you now honey, tomorrow you wil be PUPO!!!!!

Did- Hope your ok sweetie, we miss you and hope you have made friends with some "nice" mummies and not the ones hanging round outside in their dressing gowns having a *** 

Love and   to you all xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2mfab news so so pleased for you they will probable start you with your april bleed which by the sounds of thins will be around the same time as mine, so we could be cycle buddies and as i have done it already that will be good for you. you would have been put on the pill from day 2 of your bleed any way from the cycle you start with, so it probably best he put you on it now.

isobel iwas thinking about what you said about your friend abd she would have started tx with her jan or feb af so it could have come in to force from the 1st of march.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah caz she paid for her tx on March 1st so she must have just scraped through. I meant to say last time my hands are both so much better thank you but lets see how I get on when I go back to work at weekend 
xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

have you had your blood test done yet hun, so glad they are much better   is the twins birthday today or am i a few days early.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No Im going for the blood test at 11.30 tomorrow Caz about the same time as DH is due home but Im guessing a least one of his planes will be delayed or the train from the airport so I dont think he'll arrive home whilst Im out  xx No Easter hols their birthday xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i thought i was about a week early.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW! Fab news Vicky. 21 eggies!! That's fantastic! And with DH's better sample too I'm sure you'll have some good embryos  

Good luck for tomorrow Zarah - hope it all goes nice and smoothly for you.  Just think you'll be PUPO!! Whoopee  

M2M - We all knew Prof wouldn't let you down.  So glad to hear you can start straight away - bet its great to have positive news for a change  

Isobel - one day to go! Then DH will be back under your feet    Hope he's had a great time with his family.

Mins - Did you manage to get back to work at all before being signed off sick again? Looks like you may end up with lots of bed rest throughout this pregnancy but all worth it for Peanut to arrive safely  

Caz - Hope you're doing well and ready to start again soon  

Heard from Did last night, first few nights were difficult but she's settling in ok now.  She's got her own room and has laptop but no internet    Says she misses the boards. She does get out for  a few hours now and then and is hoping to come home for a while on Sunday


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Poppet- Send Liz my love and tell her to behave whilst she's in there  Yep all ready for DH to come home and disrupt my tidy home  No Im only kididng Im looking forward to it Ive baked a cake and everything  xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

poppet send her my love and we are thinking of her.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I've finally gone back and caught up with what you were all discussing over the weekend. 

*yogvic* - So exciting that you've had your EC now and just need to wait and see what happens. 21 eggs is brilliant - bet you can't wait to find out how well they've done!  I hope you're feeling okay today and not too sore/sick. So when would ET be?

*caz* - I can't see the knitting pics from here but will try to remember to look when I get home this evening.  Yep it would be with an April bleed (15th) and then starting down-regulation on approximately 1st May.  It would be lovely if we were cycle buddies - have you joined the May/June cycle buddies thread?

*Zarah* - Can't believe your ET is TOMORROW! Glad you got plenty of eggs and so many of them fertilised way - it's so exciting. It's funny to think your little embies were in the clinic yesterday when DP and I were being shown around. 

*Mins* - Sorry you ended up in hospital with a bleed over the weekend.  You poor thing - glad Peanut is doing okay though.  Ooh and all that talk of food makes me sooo hungry! As I've mentioned before, I'm doing Slimming World at the moment so takeaways are out of the question - wish they weren't.  Thanks for the info about number of embryos that can be transferred - good to know. I have to say that Prof Killick only referred to "the best embryo" (singular) yesterday so I wasn't sure.

*isobel* - Hope your hand is feeling better.    Thanks hun - no, Prof didn't let you ladies down. He was every bit as lovely as you described.  He really put our minds at ease!

*Poppet* - Hope you and Piglet are doing okay.  Glad to hear Did is okay but it must be boring in there.  If you speak to her again, you could suggest that she could get a Virgin mobile broadband USB key for £15 which gives you about 100 hours of browsing. You just plug it into the side of your laptop.  Then you can top it up like a pay-as-you-go mobile if you run out of credit.

As for me, I started on the pill today and it really feels like I'm doing something at last! I've never used any form of contraceptive before so this is new territory for me.  I think I understood that I'm meant to take the pill for 21 days, stop for 7 days to have a "fake AF"  then I don't know what to do after that... not sure if I stop there or go back on it.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh and Mins I meant to answer your question about sperm donors.

    

Apparently we won't get much choice as they only have 4 or 5 active donors at the moment. They're all white, though Prof didn't know anything about their colouring apart from that. Ideally we would like a blonde-haired, blue-eyed donor but we're not really fussy.

We weren't going to be picky about hair colour but I've realised a donor with black or red hair probably wouldn't be such a good idea as I can imagine the awkward questions "Oh where did he get his ginger hair?" or "Oh isn't she dark - does she get that from her dad?" etc. At least with a blonde-haired donor the chances are, as I am blonde-haired, blue-eyed, that the child would be too.

We also thought that if DP decided she wanted to carry a child in the future, we could use the same donor and despite the blonde hair, she would likely have a brown-haired child as blonde is a recessive gene I think? Same with blue eyes (she has brown eyes).

It's all so confusing.  Luckily we're not too fussy and as long as we don't think the child is going to look vastly different to both of us (i.e. we would probably care more about complexion than hair colour) we will be happy. All of the donors have proven fertility as well, so have either been "used" before (that sounds terrible ) or have children of their own.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M don't count on what your babies will come out like due to hair colouring, my brother and sis in law are both Middle Eastern and have black hair yet their little boy has blonde hair  We are all very dark haired in my family (my dad looks Middle Eastern!!) and my niece was and still is very blonde, if she didnt look like my brother we might wonder... 
xxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

How funny... well then I guess that settles it, we will just pick one out with our eyes closed - can't think of anything we're really bothered about enough to worry.

Some people at the donor conception info evening we went to in London in December were asking the most crazy questions, like "Do you have any donors who enjoy water polo?" It worries me a bit - what if their kids hate water polo and they're disappointed in them?  To be honest we just want a healthy baby...


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

NO REALLY?!!!!!!! Wow some people are strange aren't they!!!!  Go for "kind" eyes and check out the ears  First thing I did was look to see if my two had nice little ears  xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

M2M - how interesting!!!  I thought there were options, maybe not as specific as a love of water polo  , but stuff about height, build, intellect, skin tone etc etc  How exciting though, it'll be like opening the best suprise Christmas present ever to get to see what the baby looks like  

Isobel - both me and dh have nice little ears so that's one bit I'm not worried about.  I have to admit that I'm relieved Peanut is a boy as dh has awful feet (including webbed toes reminiscent of The Man From Atlantis) and I always thought if we had a girl the poor thing would never be able to wear flip flops or open toed sandals if she ended up with feet like dh's  

Poppet - no I never made it back to work    I was meant to go back this Monday but had the bleed on Saturday, but I'm still hoping I'll be ok to go back after Easter    Please send Liz my love and let her know that I'm missing nattering to her.  I hope she follows M2Ms advice about that plug thing as it sounds great.  How are you feeling now, any perkier?  I hope so.

Caz - you really do have a creepily good memory for dates!

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i alway have had a good memory not just with dates but telephone number etc, i am quite good with numbers any way so maybe thats why but there again in my job i had to be working in retail shops and then working in the amusement arcade as i was a relief supervisor so been good with numbers sort of helps a lot, must admit i dont miss that job one bit. been good with nimbers also helps when i'm knitting.

m2m i will add them again on here for those that missed them on the part 19 thread as it's sometimes hard to find a pic when you go looking i know cos i have done that a couple of times when i wanted to show somebody something.

aran sweater knitted for my niece was for her birthday on the 1st of feb but was'nt finished in time so i said to mil she can have that when bil and sil have the new arrival so she does'nt feel left out.
http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/th_100_2767.jpg[/img][/URL]

Diesel knitted for my nephew for his 7th birthday on the 1st of april.
http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/th_100_2769.jpg[/img][/URL](diesel front)

http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/th_100_2770.jpg[/img][/URL] (diesel back)

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

I've been back at work today after EC yesterday. I wasn't sure whether to go in but thought it easier to go than deal with the questions about why i was off!

M2M - i'm sooo pleased everything went well with your consultation last night. I knew you'd be ok with the Prof. I always feel so comfortable with him, like i can ask any questions and he won't think i'm silly and also that he's 100% giving us the best possible advice. I had one of the cons doing my EC yesterday (Mr Lesny) but really wished it was Prof Killick, i would've been much more relaxed but Mr Lesny was very nice anyway - well what i can remember as i think i was pretty out of it for most of the time  

Isobel - hope DH gets home ok (and on time!) It will be lovely to see him after a few weeks apart!

Mins - sorry to hear about your bleed at the weekend   but good to hear Peanut is ok. Shame about not going back to work but at least your work are ok about it and not hassling you to go back. You take it easy and try to enjoy your relaxation time if you can  

Caz - gosh can't believe you'll be starting tx again next month, thats really quick!

Poppet - hello hunny! Thanks for the congratulations! I can't quite believe we got 21 eggs, its ridiculous isn't it, not sure we needed quite that many, particularly when they'll only transfer one   But i'd rather that than not enough. Hope all is ok with you. Give Did my love if you speak to her again, i bet she's really bored poor thing.

Zarah - ET tomorrow exciting! Really hope it all goes well, i guess you'll be having just one blast transferred as its a 5 day transfer?

Hi to anyone i've missed. I'm wondering how our little eggies/embies are doing, fingers crossed plenty have fertilised    would be great to get some frosties too, will seem such a waste if only 1 of our 21 gets used!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Glad you got back to work Vicky- Ahhh Mr Lesny   I lurrve him too  He told me after 2 failed tx "I will make you pregnant" in his special Polish accent and he did exactly what he said he would    I'd love to have him do my next tx xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky if you have ec thursday at 3 days they will ask if you want 1or 2 embies replacing and they will also ask if you want to freeze any embies, i did'nt have that choice as i was having both embies transferred anyway, but that is the reason they tell you to be with your partner plus if it's not so good news when they phone it's a good idea to make sure somebody is with you, but i'm sure it wont be good new.

mel hope you are o.k that dh as got another job real soon


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- Im sure you mean that your "sure it will be good news" as opposed to "wont be good news"!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i ment i'm sure it wont be bad news actually isobel. was trying to do two things at once so knew would i put something in wrong. but have actually got 3 tabs open for various things ebay and ******** and flick between the 3.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

wow you lot have been chatty    

M2M, I am so glad your appointment went well, you must feel much better now you have dates & stuff

Caz, I don't think they will ask Vicky if she wants 1 or 2 transfering.. I didn't get that option, if you only have 2 or less good embryos on day 3 then you will have day 3 transfer but if you have 3 or more good embryos on day 3 then transfer will be one blastocyst on day 5 without been given an option

Vicky, I wonder how your embies are getting on, I wonder if they are neighbours to mine     

Isobel, I hope your Hubby doesn't have any delays & he's back home with you ASAP, you will have lots of catching up to do  

Poppet, if you speak to Did again send her my love & I hope your ok too 

Mins, I hope your ok 

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone if I have this is for you  

I'm looking forward to ET tomorrow, can't wait to be PUPO  
does anyone know... is ET ultra sound guided?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No honey they dont do it transfers by ultra sound in Hull  Thinking of you tomorrow xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Grrrr I just wrote a really long post and its disappeared.. vanished somewhere into cyberspace   so this one will be brief.

Caz - Thanks for thinking of me - even if it did come out a bit wrong, i knew what you meant   Zarah is right i will only be allowed to have one embie transferred as it will more than likely be a day 5 transfer. Would've loved to have two but they won't let me   Also re: freezing i've been told they only freeze blasts and there needs to be two so we're   we have at least 3 good ones.

Isobel - Mr Lesny did seem very nice, maybe he has some magic in him that worked on you and he can do the same for me  

Zarah - awwww our little embies all buddying up together in the incubator  . Hope mine don't miss yours when you have your transfer tomorrow, don't want them pining and not growing properly   Good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes smoothly. Do you have sedation again for the transfer? Have you got some time off for the rest of the week?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky- Mr lesny also transferred Dids brood  No there is no sedation for transfer hun its just the same as your mock transfer.   you get plenty of blasts to choose from


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- sent you a pm xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I am going back to work on Thursday, I only have two days then I break off for 2 weeks. I need to be at work really because my last tx was during the summer hols & all I did was search on the internet everyday for signs, symptoms etc & to be honest doing that drove me slighty mad   I'm not going to do that this time. I also joined a 2ww thread last time but I'm staying away from that this time too. Its best to be out of the house because I spent too much time looking at my home pregnancy tast kits that I bought thinking shall I test early! so this time I haven't bought any.. I try not to test early but I suppose I will just have to see how crazy I'm going at the time    
What about you? are you going back to work during 2ww?

Isobel, I've PM'd you back x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - i've got some time off after ET. I only work 3 days a week so i've booked Mon and Thurs off next week and then its Easter so i'll be off the Fri and the following Mon. My next working day after that will be the Fri so i'm going back then. Its worked out quite well with Easter because i'm only taking two day AL but i've got nearly 2 weeks off   I will definitely NOT be joining the 2ww thread and plan to keep myself as busy as possible and stay away from the internet and the pg tests. The thought of doing a pg test actually scares me to death - i'm more scared about that than any other bit of the tx i think  . As for symptom spotting i've drove myself mad with that so many times before i'm really hoping i can keep my mind occupied with other things.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow hunny


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Whatever you do DON'T join the 2ww thread, I did (for about 2 days) and I could feel what little sanity I had left draining away as they all obsessively discussed symptoms and lack of symptoms    Go for a nice walk instead or watch a dvd - much more healthy  

Zarah - good luck with your et today  

Yogvic - remember Did had two eggs transfered and she has three pumpkins so you never know that one blast might split    I know you would like to have two eggs put back but you really do have a really great chance with one blast  

Isobel - hope the reunion with dh is lovely

Hi to all you lovely ladies, take care

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning Mins- Woke up and tried ringing DH as he should have been in Birmingham at about 3.30/4am but no answer, checked website and flight had been delayed but was due in at 6.36, anyway he rang me after getting through passport control so hopefully by now his luggage will be through and he'll be sussing the trains out  
Enjoy your day with your parents  xxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning ladies,
I'm still nervously waiting for the call. I have woke up in a very strange mood, I feel so scared, not about the procedure but that today is the start of something that can go very wrong for me again.. I just don't know how I will get through this 2ww   xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Honey you know Im always here for you during the 2ww and beyond just because we're not cycle buddies this time doesnt mean Im not here to moan at!!  

Waiting anxiously for your news!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah        I understand how you are feeling and yes the 2ww will be difficult but you WILL  get through it. Try to keep yourself as busy as possible (without over doing it obviously) and just do whatever you can to take your mind off things. As Mins said, DVD's, books whatever you enjoy. I quite like jigsaw puzzles  .I'm here if you need a rant, we can go through it together. Hope you're feeling better soon hunny    and good luck again for this morning. What time are you in?


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Isobel & Vicky for your kind words xx 
I've had the call.. not sure what to make of it really.
I have 1 approaching blastocyst & the other 5 not quite there. I'm booked in for ET in 3hours & she said another 3hrs in the incubator should mean my 1 approaching blastocyst should be blastocyst by then!! she said I probably won't have any to freeze but we will discuss that later. Really don't know how I feel about what she just told me but saying that 1st tx I had an excellent blast transfered & we know what happen there!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well done honey, re 1 of mine was excellent and the other nearly there and they did both implant at the start- I know Im maybe not a very good example cos of what happened but Im sure you know what I mean  WELL DONE


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - i'm sure it will all be fine honey. As you say, 1st tx you had an excellent blast and it didn't work out and i know of so many people who have had poor quality embryos transferred at day 3 and still got a positive result, so try not to worry.

Well i just got the shock of my life when the phone rang and it was the clinic. They'd had said they would ring on day 3 (ie tomorrow) but might need to ring on day 2 if there was a problem so i was hoping we DIDN'T get a call. Anyway there isn't a problem, phew! She was just ringing me to let us know how things are going so far.

So.... they ICSI'd 6 eggs, 5 of which have fertilised (other 1 wasn't mature) and of the 15 that were IVF'd, 10 have fertilised (well done DH's 'borderline' swimmers! ) so we have 15 embryos!!    

She said they're all at the stage they would expect and are grade 3/4 and its very likely ET will be saturday.

OMG my heart was beating so fast when i was on the phone thinking it was going to be bad news. DH came downstairs and was sitting listening to me saying 'right' 'ok' 'ok' 'right' and he was thinking the worst. So he was very pleased when i told him the news and said 'yay i'm a dad!' bless him  

They are going to ring again tomorrow to confirm if its Sat for ET


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah Vicky!!!! You just made me get all weepy and your DH saying he's a dad  How sweet!!! Im so pleased for you and your Dhs super swimmers too 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yay vicky brilliant new hun   for some good ones to freeze on saturday.  

vicky good luck for et in 3hrs then take it easy and   everything will work for you this time, sending you lots of sticky     hun  

hope the rest of you are o.k  

i have dh at the drs in an hour. an when we come back from drs we are having my niece for for lunch, she will go home and then i am having her brother for tea the youngest nephew, its a treat for them as there big brother is going away on his school trip today they leave school at 11am and are expecting to be at hexham by 3pm they are stopping on route at scotch corner for lunch.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Vicky that is excellent news, well done you & DH, you both must be so happy   sounds like you will get a good blast & probably some to freeze too! xxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Zarah* - I'm so glad one of yours is approaching blastocyst - it only takes one remember  though I can see why you're worried, but try to stay positive and think about that little embryo and hopefully the others which will develop soon.  Good luck for ET and let us know how things go later on if you feel up to it. 

*Vicky* - Fantastic news about your lovely eggs and DH's lovely sperm making 15 fab embryos! Brilliant to hear that ET will be Saturday... it's great that you and Zarah will be on the 2WW together and will hopefully keep each other sane. 

*Mins* - I think we'll be able to find out some basic information about the donor, though Prof was very honest and said there won't be a lot of choice as they have so few donors. He also said he was selfishly pleased we were going to opt for IVF over IUI as the higher success rate means they're less likely to use up all of their "precious sperm".  

*Caz* - I wasn't able to see your pics last night as I only popped on briefly on DP's laptop but will look tonight. 

*Isobel* - Mr Lesny sounds lovely too.  I love his "I will make you pregnant!" Hahaha. 

Hope everyone else is okay.  I have a question for you ladies... I am expecting my Day 21 when I start down-regulating to be some time around Monday 3rd May... now DP's dad wants us to go away with him to Scotland for the weekend before (Thursday 29th April - Sunday May 2nd). Do you think it's likely that we would need to go to the clinic to pick up drugs / have down-regulation appointment BEFORE the day we start injections or on the same day? If it's the same day then it's probably okay as we'll be back by the Monday but if it's the week before, we may have to reschedule. If anyone knows that would be great.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

You will go a few days before to pick up your "drugs" so no need to worry honey. Very exciting for you to be starting so soon  Yeah Mr Lesny was my hero.... !!
Any questions dont hesitate to ask xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh just read your question properly  Erm..... will you still be in Hull on the Thurs before as they seem to do alot of the appointments then for down reg??


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, I had my D/R appointment & picked up my drugs on the day I started my jabs & that was a Tuesday, so I suppose it depends when they can fit you in xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I think that was cos you were hurried in though Zarah, remember one minute you weren't having tx the next day you were there and jabbing away like a good un


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

oh yer! I told you I'm crap at remembering things


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

M2M - your appointment will definitley be either a Tues or Thurs - so most likely whichever of those is nearest to and before your day 21 (if that makes sense  ) In saying that i had my appt on a Tues and started jabs on the Fri   Hope that helps.

Thanks everyone for your messages. DH and I are really pleased. We're taking everything one step at a time but it feels soooo good to know we've managed to make some embies


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, it does feel good doesn't it, we felt exactly the same when we had our call on Monday


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Its a major achievement ladies so feel proud of yourselves and your Dhs!!! I think this part is far worse than the 2ww


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you ladies.  It looks like that weekend's out then! 

My FIL is trying to get us to go to Scotland in May as that's going to be the first anniversary of my MIL's death  and he wants to scatter her ashes. The only trouble is that it seems like the 14th (her anniversary) will be around the same time that I am having scans and getting ready to start stimming.

Even if I'm not stimming by then I'll be down-regging and I can imagine it would be quite stressful to travel. We also don't plan on telling my FIL about TX as he's the sort of person who would ask about it 24/7.  He'd be supportive but it would all be way too stressful - he stresses me out already asking "When are you going to look for a new job?" and "When are you going to book your driving test?" pretty much every time he phones/emails. In fact we're not planning on telling him a thing until I'm in my second trimester of pregnancy so it could be a while yet. 

So now I feel really selfish because we knew he would probably want to do something for the anniversary.  I would rather not go while injecting though - trying to hide needles, drugs and a sharps bin will be tricky at best, not to mention actually having to administer the injections. He would think I'm a junkie.  We're trying to think of excuses to go earlier (maybe the week before the down-regulation appointment) but it's hard and I don't like lying.

Anyway sorry for rambling. 

Huge hugs for you Zarah - not long to go now at all.    I will be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm getting ready to go to clinic now, so I will "see you all" soon   xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

M2M - it is a bit difficult to travel once you start your cycle. As you say there are all the needles and you have to find somewhere to do the injections away from other people, also the drugs have to be refrigerated so it can make transporting them difficult. With your down reg appt would it be just the Thurs (29th Apr) you couldn't do? If so you may be able to have a word at the clinic and they might see you on the Tues (27th) instead. Then you could go away for your weekend as planned on the Thurs and come back on the Mon ready to start the jabs Mon night.

Gosh i can't get motivated to do anything today. I'm supposed to be having a good clean and tidy round in the house because i don't plan on doing much after ET but i'm struggling to get my duster out.

Zarah honey i'm thinking of you, hope all's gone well


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Zarah - I only had one blast on my second cycle and whilst they said it was good it wasn't excellent, but Piglet resulted from that blast so please don't worry xxx

Vicky - brilliant news on your embies! Bless your DH, he has a rugby team already!!

M2M - I agree with Vicky about ringing the clinic and discussing your options with them. Please don't beat yourself up about not going if you're not able to, I'm sure your MIL will be looking down and wanting you to do whats best for you and DP  

Isobel - Is he back yet? You'll be one happy bunny today!! 

Mins - Hey you! What detective programme is it today then? Murder She Wrote?  
xxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry Caz - I forgot about you hun.  Hope you have a lovely day with your niece and nephew and that your older nephew enjoys his school trip


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls, i'm back & in bed resting..
I am offically PUPO with 1x grade 2 blast on board. I asked the lady from the lab if my blast was any good because I've been so worried about it, she said it was absolutely fine & doing really well. I think its  because it was grade 2 that I was feeling that way but she said the top grade for a blast is 3 & I thought it was 4 so that made me feel better. Dawn did my ET with Audrey & all went well. When I went back to the ward I started to cry, really strange because it came from no-where & I couldn't stop. Denise came to me & gave me a hug & we had a good chat about everything, she was lovely really caring & supportive. Once I had sorted myself out I came home   My OTD is 8th April, seems so far away. Also no embies were good enough to freeze. 

I would just like to thank all of you lovely ladies for been supportive during my treatment, I don't know what I'd do without you all   xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hells bells Zarah- 20days past EC for otd- thats even more than I had to wait, Im sure they make it up as they go along  Im pleased it all went well and you had Dawn do the transfer.

Right Im off as DH is BACK!!!! I met him at the station and our reunion there  

Love to you all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

that seems about right to me i had ec on the 10th and et on the 12 so that seems about the same as mine. and gives you time to get over things if it is bad new but   for you that it will be very good news though hun.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

it is a long time init? at 1st she said the 5th then she changed it to the 8th!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Zarah* - WELL DONE YOU!   I'm so glad that ET went well and that you have a lovely good embryo on board - fantastic news. I will keep my fingers crossed and keep up the    that this is the one that sticks!  I'm not surprised at your tears - I can imagine I'll be exactly the same. It's such an emotional time and you're now at the stage where you've done everything you can do. Hopefully the next few weeks will be relaxing and stress-free, and you'll get your  on the 8th. 

Thank you ladies for your advice re: Scotland trip.  We've decided it would be too stressful to try to guess when I'll get my AF in April so we've asked FIL if we can make it the previous week. That would mean we could get the trip out of the way before any TX starts, which would be ideal.  I found Christmas with FIL stressful enough so trying to go through TX with him around would be very hard, I think. I don't want to put myself under any unnecessary stress.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - well done hun. Good to hear it all went well. 8th of April isn't that long away really - do you think you will be good and hold out? Its weird that they make us wait so long. My friend had a blast transfer at a different clinic and her OTD was after only 9 days   As Isobel says i think they make it up as they go along.

Isobel - enjoy your 'reunion' with DH


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I will try to hold out as long as poss, if I do test early it will be in the 2nd week of 2ww. I will just see how I'm coping at the time. If you have to wait as long as me to test your OTD should be 11th April but thats a Sunday so you might be able to do it the day before. Whats your thoughts on early testing? x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

I've been awol today as my folks have been over to visit me today, so I now have another stripey cardi and matching mittens for Peanut - this time in black and red stripes  

Wow its been a great day on here hasn't it  

Zarah - I'm pleased that your et went well.  I cried when I saw my embies up on the screen, its a very emotional experience.  I so hope you get a good result from this tx you deserve it  

Yogvic - my goodness you and dh are egg fertilising superstars    I'm sure you are going to end up with some frosties at the end of this, so happy for you both  

M2M - I didn't find traveling when I was dr a problem.  I was on a course with work in Birmingham for 3 days and just put my drugs, sharps etc then used sharps in my little Miffy lunch box and kept it in the mini bar, but I appreciate everyone is different so if it isn't right for you you and dp have done the right thing in altering the dates you are going away.

Isobel - I look forward to hearing about what pressies dh has brought you back, I hope you are having a lovely time together and that he appreciates the coconut cake.  If not I'm willing to provide it with a good home  

Poppet - I'm devastated they have stopped showing Poirot on an afternoon and are instead showing Dr Quinn, Medicine Woman      I'd rather eat my own leg than watch that rubbish so I'm having to resort to my huge box set collection   

Caz - you are busy with auntie duties aren't you  

Hope all you other lovely ladies out there are doing really well, take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - i have no idea when i will test, the thought of it makes me feel sick   After over 2 yrs of ttc naturally and never once getting a BFP its hard to believe that i will ever get one and i hate seeing BFN's sooo much i've always just waited for AF to arrive. I think in 2 yrs of ttc i've only done 4 pg tests! I'm not sure if its better to start testing early and do one every day in which case i would be prepared for the BFN on OTD or wait. Decisions, decisions   Either way i'll be pooing myself when i do the test.

Mins - glad you've had a lovely day with your parents, the mittens and cardi sound so cute. I'm   we do get some frosties, i will be so disappointed if we dont, particularly with the number of embies we've got at this stage. If we do get the frosties i won't be so disheartened if its a BFN because we'll have plenty of options for the future without having to go through the upheaval of a full fresh cycle again straight away. It will make it feel like this cycle has been worthwhile even if its a BFN, if that makes sense.

DH has just gone out to get some sweets. Mmmmm... can't wait for some choccy!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

They are repeating the Test Tube Babies series on Discovery home & health this week, at 7 and 8 in the morning and I presume repeating them on the evening.

Yogvic - I hope you enjoyed your sweeties    Knowing whether to test early is a killer isn't it!  Personaly I wanted a heads up that the tx hadn't worked before my otd - so I could mentaly prepair myself for the dissapointment    I used early testing sticks, the first one I did 5 days after et to check that all the trigger injection (that can give a false positive very early on) was out of my system, which it was.  Then I tested every day from a week after et.  I think Isobel was as naughty as me but I think Poppet and Did were good and waited allot longer, maybe even until 14 days after their et   I'm a pessimistic control freak so early testing was a must for me but it can drive some ladies   and ultimately you have to do what feels right and comfortable for you  

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing?  Really good I hope    No visitors for me today so I'm probably having a day on the sofa in my pjs    Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning Ladies

I'm up and just waiting for the call to tell us whether ET is today or Saturday - more than likely Saturday.

Have to admit i'm struggling a bit. I can't stop thinking about tx and our little embies and its driving me a bit   already and we haven't even got to ET yet. I'm usually good at keeping myself busy but i'm still in quite a lot of pain after EC so can't find that many things to do. Maybe a DVD would be a good idea today. God knows what i'm going to be like in the 2ww!

Hope everyone is well today


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yogvic - Its completely normal to feel the way you are hun, I was deranged almost constantly from stimming until.... well lets just say for a while    Just remember you've been injecting yourself with all sorts of drugs for weeks, your hormones and in turn you emotions will be all over the place.  I recommend dvd box sets, something you can completely absorb yourself in for days at a time.  Have a look on Amazon they always have loads on offer.  Good luck with your call and let us know how it goes  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Wooo hoo, had the call and we've still got 13 embies that are grade 3/4    

I'd got it wrong yesterday, we had 14 that were good quality and not 15 - don't think i was listening properly because they'd taken me by surprise by phoning.

So ET is definitley Saturday - have to be there by 9am.

Stay strong little embies    

Minnie - thank you hunny. I think i will have a look at the box sets. I'm just not used to sitting infront of the TV all day. I'm more of an outdoor person but obviously all that is out the window at the moment. I'm sure it will only take me a few days to get used to the couch potato lifestyle


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Just wondering how many brazil nuts and how much pineapple juice you're supposed to drink for it to be beneficial?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yogvic - fantastic news on the embie front, that is wonderful   I'm   that in addition to a super duper blast for Saturday you get lots of frosties - you're right I'm sure having some would take the pressure off.

I don't know about the amount of pineapple juice but half a dozen brazil nuts a day is enough for the selenium you'll need.

I only get these out for special occassions so here are the big strong embie banana dancers       



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky that is still very good numbers so pleased for you and hope you get some good frosties.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, thats excellent news.. ET on Saturday then you will join me on the 2ww     I take a selenium supplement instead of brazil nuts (from holland & barrett) much cheaper in the long run! I'm not doing pineapple juice, I can't stand the stuff  

Mins, thats the reason I would test early so I could mentally prepare myself if the worst was to happen again, instead of knicker checking every 5mins waiting for AF to arrive! when you tested 5days after ET did that one read BFN? what day after ET did it turn BFP? 

going to work today really kept my mind off it although I got emotional again when my boss asked how yesterday went, I couldn't talk! I do keep wondering if implantation has happened yet.. Denise said it would probably be today or tomorrow. I wish we were see through


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

Zarah - When I tested 5 days...no actually it was 4 days... after et I got a BFN, I got my first (very very faint) BFP when I started testing 7 days after a 3 day transfer, the lines then got gradualy stronger    I felt more in control testing early as I didn't want to be building my hopes up for two and a half weeks if the outcome on otd was a BFN (and from the odd Mr Maguiness gave us I was certain it wouldn't work).  I think Isobel also got a BFP very early on, was it 5 days Isobel?  But with Did it was much later, which is suprising with her having triplets, but we're all different. I'm really glad that going to work has helped take your mind off things I was off for the full two and a bit weeks and with the benefit of hindsight I don't know if it was the best thing for me head wise. 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there, it looks as if its been pretty quiet on here today, hopefully because you've all been out doing loads of fun stuff  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, Isobel was 5 days.. its funny how everyone is different isnt it. The only thing that puts me off testing early is getting a BFP because of the drugs still been in my system & then it turning into a BFN. I still haven't bought any pregnancy tests because I know once I have I will want to do one


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - thats why I tested first at 4 days, as I was certain it was far to early for a BFP but if it was a BFN it would show the drugs were out of my system.  That way when i did start testing for real I would know any BFP was a real one.  I intended to wait 10 days after et to start testing but couldn't hold out that long  



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Ooooh quiet on here today! Hope everyone is having fun. I've managed to keep busy today by cleaning. Thankfully my tummy is feeling a bit better although still very tender on the left side but its not stopping my dusting and hoovering which is good.

Reiki appointment for me this afternoon to make sure i'm nice and relaxed for ET tomorrow  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it is quite on here today hope everyone is doing nice things and enjoying them selfs.

zarah a nice break for you after tonight make the most of it and do something nice to take your mind of things.  

eldest nephew is back from his school trip at about 4.30, i hope he enjoyed himself, i'm sure i will hear all about it next week. as i will be spending lots of time with them from monday.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies    

It has been quiet on here today hasn't it!  I've not been on as I've managed to get out of the house    I had my 20 week scan this morning then dh took me for lunch and I even managed a couple of clothes shops before coming home    Peanut is definately still a boy, but a naughty one who refused to turn over during the scan!  Consequently the sonographer couldn't look at his heart,although all his other bits and pieces looked good, so I have to go back in another 2 weeks to have the scan redone  

Yogvic - I'm glad your tummy is feeling better.  Oooooh Reiki - very relaxing, just what you need in preperation for tommorow    Let us know how et goes 

Zarah - Fingers crossed that work has again managed to take your mind off the 2ww a wee bit.  Hope you're coping ok and not going too  .  Sending you lots of  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all, 

well I've broken off work now for 2weeks, so loads of thinking time   I've been up since 4am thinking! I am defo going to drive myself insane  

Mins, I'm so glad your 20wk scan went well & lucky you been able to have another one in a couple of weeks   

Vicky, good luck for ET tomorrow, can't wait to hear all about it 

where is everyone? xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, I've been thinking about what you said about testing around now to see if drugs are out of your system, I think I might do that tomorrow because its too early for a pregnancy to be detected so it seems like a good idea to test for the drugs. I haven't bought any though & it really should be 1st wee shouldn't it?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Zarah

Yes I think its meant to be best to use the first tinkle of the day!  I used first response early tester ones. If it is going to make you feel better to test do it, but don't feel as though you have to - everyone is different.

I have to admit I don't particularly enjoy or look forward to scans now as I associate them with bleeding and being really frightened, anyway as today will be my twelth one I think I've had enough scans to last me half a dozen pregnancies  

I hope you've planned to do lots of nice things for while you are off work.  Its really important to be kind to yourself at the moment, try to do things to take your mind off tx (although I know that is easier said than done  )  

Take care



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Mins - glad the 20 week scan went well. I think your little man is a bit of an attention seeker, not satisfied with being seen 12 times he wanted his mummy to see him again  . I can understand what you mean about being sick of scans after 12 and so many bleeds but maybe at the next one you can relax and enjoy seeing you little man again  

Zarah - yay to finishing work for two weeks  . Boo to having too much time on your hands for symptom spotting  . Maybe you could make a promise to yourself that you'll spend no more than an hour on the internet at a time and try to arrange as many things as possible to keep you busy. Bless you waking up at 4am and 'thinking.' Our brains go into overdrive somtimes don't they? Have you thought about maybe getting a relaxation CD? I've got the Zita West one and it really does relax me. Everytime i listen to it i end up fallling asleep - not sure if thats the idea but it definitely clears my mind.

Well i had a lovely relaxing reiki appointment - even if there was a thunder storm half way through and all i could think of was the washing i had hanging out   DH and I are going out for tea tonight and then to Blockbusters for me to stock up on DVD's for the next few days/weeks and then i should be all set to be PUPO. Can't quite believe ET is tomorrow   thanks for the good luck wishes.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, bless you..12 scans already! I haven't any definate plans for the hols but my house looks like a bomb has gone off with the kitchen been done, its amazing how 1 room effects the full house! I know I need to be taking it easy but I'm going to have to do some cleaning.. just light duties though DP has banned me from anything I shouldn't be doing  

Vicky, I might try a relaxation CD, its worth a try. I normally don't have a problem sleeping but when 2ww is here it's a different story! I don't think I could only have an hour on the internet BUT I have been good because my 1st tx I just trawled the web searching for anything & everything to do with IVF & pregnancy! This time I've just been on this thread on here & thats it.

xx   xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yogvic - I think Peanut is an attention seeker to.  My dad keeps on saying "that kids spent so long 'on camera' he'll come out with his own bloody Equity card"    
Nothing nicer than tea out and a trip to Blockbusters    Tommorow morning will be here in no time  

Zarah - I'm sure you'll be allowed to do a bit of light dusting while you are off    Has the kitchen turned out the way you wanted?  I hope so    

Hi to all you other ladies out there.  Right my exciting day out is taking its toll so I'm off for a very very early night  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning all!!

Sorry for not being around much the last few days. Just wanted to wish Vicky lots of    for transfer today.


Zarah- I WILL pm you when I get back from work, not there for long so should be back after lunch. I fell asleep last night early so didnt get back on to pm you- will fill you in with the details later  

Mins- you too honey, speak soon xxxx

Everyone else I hope your all having a fab weekend xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning all,

Vicky, just wanted to wish you good luck for ET today, looking forward to hearing all about it later x

Mins, I love my new kitchen   it still needs tiling & painting but its fab! 

Isobel, its always quite on here when your not around, but I suppose you & DH have been having a good catch up  

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, I hope you have a nice weekend xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning!

Well i am officially PUPO!      This is the most pregnant i have ever been  

Everything went smoothly. Since Thurs, 5 of our embies had made it to blast with one being better quality than the others. So i have one grade 2/3 on board and 4 going into the freezer, she said there were a few more that were approching blast this morning and might make it by the time she did the freezing later. Audrey did my transfer and she said it was very easy. OTD is 9th April (which is a bit weird seeing as Zarah's is the 8th  )

DH and i are so happy. I got a bit emotional after seeing our little blast on the screen and then again when i was in recovery. I know now it is all down to luck but we are just so relieved that the cycle has gone well and even if it doesn't work out this time, we are feeling positve that we WILL get our longed for little one eventually  

Thank you ladies for all your wonderful support, help and advice. I'm not sure i would've stayed sane up to this point without you. Wish me luck for the dreaded 2ww. I will do my best to not go   and would like to keep my mind off any symptoms so if you ask about them i might not comment - hope you understand.

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend and enjoying the sunshine. As for me i've got 5 DVD's to get through!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

glad all went well with transfer vicky and you managed to get some   so so pleased for you love   and         just alittle something to hopefully make you smile for your 2ww i have to agree with you about the date for your otd is strange with zarah testing 8th i thought you might have tested on the 10th or 11th.

i will be around from about 7.30 in a morning from monday as dh starts work on monday but he wants me to keep it quite but thought i would just let you ladies know, and i will be across at my sisters alot during the day when the kids go back to school.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies, just a quick post before I hobble up the road for a few bits of shopping 

Yogvic - congratulations hun that is such fantastic news about the blast and the four (at least)    You just put your feet up and start enjoying those DVDs  

Zarah - I hope you are doing well hun, glad you're pleased with the kitchen.  I'm hoping that your dh is a little more practical than mine   and will be doing the tiling and decorating for you asap - while you project manage from a chair of course  

Caz - fantastic news about dh getting a job, you must be really pleased  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there.  Right I'm off out before the sun goes in again  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats Vicky!!!!!!   Doesn't seem that long ago you were new to all this and wasn't even sure you were ready to face IVF. Now look at you........PUPO! And snow babies to boot! I will keep me fingers crossed for you and Zarah that the next 2 weeks fly by     this turns out to be the start of family life for you and DH xx

Zarah hun. Let's face it, if we try not to think about it we think about it even more. I found the 2ww easier second time cos I went back to work sooner and just engrossed myself in work, but it was always there at the back of my mind.  Whatever you do just stay away from symptom spotting because they all mean nothing and I mean that. As for early testing do whatever you feel is right for you.  I never tested early first time and then second time I only tested early because I started spotting and was convinced that was it.  Not sure if I ever told you but I sent DH to Boots that night to get me a First Response Early Test and I got a second faint line on it.  You've never seen two people look so confused as me and DH did that night as we still didn't believe it was real. That was 6 days before OTD.  I even PM'd Isobel with pictures of the test as a second opinion   I really really really hope this is your turn  

Mins - 20 week scan OMG! Where has the time gone?  You've definitely got a lens lover in there   I think you should have a room in the Ultrasound department named after you! Glad everything is ok though and even better that you got to get out for a bit.  Did you buy any clothes whilst you were out? 

Isobel - Hope you've been enjoying your time with DH   I'm going to PM you now!!

Caz - Congrats to your DH on his new job.  I hope it all works out really well for him.  With the way things are at the minute he's done well to get a job so he should be really pleased with himsself  

M2M - Are you and DP still really excited?  Bet you're counting the days to starting now  

Did - if you're reading this on Sunday   We've missed you  

Take care everyone (especially the PUPO twins!)
xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppet, lol at PUPO twins   I haven't been symptom spotting this time but feeling normal worries me   although I know there is nothing I should be feeling now... oh it drives me mad!

Vicky, well done on being PUPO   it is strange that your OTD is the 9th April, I wonder if thats because the 10th & 11th is a weekend   Denise originally said my OTD was 5th April then she looked at the calendar again & changed it to the 8th  

Caz, great news on DH getting a job, whats he going to be doing? 

I have been to tesco & bought a very cheap pregnancy test.. I am going to do it in morning just to check the drugs are out of my system as I know it is way too early to detect a pregnancy. I know it's down to me to make this decision but does anyone think its a bad idea? please be honest xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Firstly a big    to Vicky and all her amazing blasts!!!! Well done honey!!!!!! Hope your resting and enjoying the dvds 

Zarah- I won't tell you off as Im going to test eveyday when I have my next tx!!!! xxx

Caz- Congrats to your DH for getting his job, whats he doing honey? xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you ladies  

Caz - congrats to DH on his job, thats brilliant news. I hope it goes really well for him on Mon.

Mins - hope you got your shopping done and enjoyed the sunshine. Its been torture for me laying in bed when its lovely weather ourside but all in a good cause!

Poppet - i know what you mean about it not seeming long since i was umming and ahhing about making an appt to get the ball rolling with the IVF. Actually though when i think about it it has been nearly 6 months   Hope you and piglet are doing well, when's your EDD?

Zarah - i agree i think my OTD is the 9th because the 10th and 11th are at the weekend. Unfortunately the 9th is when i go back to work so not sure i want to test that day   As for you testing tomorrow i can totally understand why you want to do it and can't see how it will do any harm as long as you'll feel comfortable with the result afterwards (iykwim) Do you know how long it takes the HCG shot to get out of your system?

Isobel - hope you've been having a nice time now DH is back home. LOL at you testing everyday. That thought did go through my mind, i think it would be easier and less of a shock to cope with on OTD, also might help prevent   then again i suppose it could make it worse  

Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I'm not sure how long HCG shot stays in your system.. I will find out tomorrow   x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

It varies from person to person ladies thats why Im gonna test everyday


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

are any type of pregnancy tests ok? or are the early response ones the best?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

he will be a labourer at a scaffold boards place.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i think you might be best with the early responce ones as they can give a positive result 4 day before af is due, i think thats why mins used them too.

oh forgot to say if dh cant get time of for next tx we can use the frozen sperm, and my af arrived on thursday so just got about a month to wait so not long but long enough if you know what i mean,
sil was official due yesterday but she says still no signs of the baby for which our niece as called peanuts.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, did DH get job through job-center? because he's been lucky hasn't he, jobs are hard to find these days! 
I've just been on a website & first response tests can give a reading 6days before AF is due


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- I first used the Super Drug early response ones and then i got a couple of digital ons and then some First response!! i do higly recommend the Super Drug ones both Charlie and I used them early


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah i knew it was something like that, no jobcenter cant take the credit for this one he sent some speck letters out and to be honest it was abit of a shock cos not 2 years ago they made a few of there employers redundant my dad been one of them, they rang on wednesday morning but we were in the drs surgery so he did'nt answer the phone and turned it of and i knew the number so when he came out of drs he rang it back but the person that rang in the first place was'nt in the office, he waited for them to ring again anyway they rang back an he went for a chat and an interview at 2.30 on wednesday afternoon, they wanted him to start on thursday but we had things to sort out before he could start so he starts on monday morning, i am also signing off as well as i wont be beholden to the jobcentre an i would only get ni credits so not worth wasting my breath on or even wasting dads fuel to take me into selby on a monday for the sake of just ni credit's. helps to do it yourself these days as not all companys advertise in the job centre because it cost them to do so.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

or you could try the boots own ones they also do there own digital ones now as well


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good for your DH Caz, do you both good to be apart eh   I didnt think Job Centre charged for employers to advertise jobs as my employer always puts adverts in Job Centre for that exact reason  xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

as far as i know they do, cos i was always told thats why alot of employers wont advertise in jobcentre.

we have to get over the first 12 weeks as he is only on trial to start with, i will actually miss not having him at home, as i know the dogs are goner be a pain in the   for me as they take no notice of me ever.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh its just that my employer said thats why she'll only advertise at Job Centre as it doesnt cost her


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, your DH has done well then, hope it lasts longer than his 12week trial. Are you going to look for something now? maybe try & get something part time to give your income a boost. Will you have to pay your own rent & council tax now aswell? you may be entitled to working tax credit, its worth looking into.
It is free to advertise in job-centre, I know because my auntie owns her own business & advertises there


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

no zarah i packed my job in last time he was working as i was due to go back to work in the january when my sick ran out i for one have no intention of going there again, i list on ebay so dh said i can do that now and make as much or as little as i like and nobody can do a thing about it now he is working, everything as changed since last time as you phoned this number at harrogate an all the signing of is done over the phone for the person going back into work and they also do the working tax credit forms with you, as for rent and council tax we wont be sure until i take in 2 of his wage slips but is unlikely we will get any help, but we will get an extra month cover on them as we have been on income based benefits for more then 6 months without a break in it, i will spend alot of my time with my sister and my mum, me and my sister will actually encourage each other to do what we like to do as she can fall asleep at the drop of an hat which is'nt too good when she has my niece at home with her, so hopefully she will be able to do alot more of her hand made cards and maybe list them on ebay as well so she can make herself some money and i will do like i used to do before and take my kniting over to hers with me, and also my house might actually be tidy at last.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

caz, what do you sell on ebay? is it just your knitting or do you sell allsorts? 
My DP works but I like the fact I bring in my own income aswell, I would hate to have to ask for everything I needed, but thats just me everyones different aren't they?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i do sell my knitting on ebay but also sell other things as well that we seem to accumulate also is useful if you get unwanted gifts as we have done a few times in the past, also i have sold stuff for my mum but i have taken hers off for a while, its all ornaments that my grandma had she is having to sell to pay for solicitors fees etc after grandad died and none of use have room for them all


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't believe you've been discussing which are the best hpts for early testing, naughty naughty, i might have to send   round. Isobel and Caz you should be ashamed of yourselves


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it was zarah that asked vicky


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Its you lot that are a bad influence on me I managed to do 3 txs with not even a thought of testing early but fourth time round with you lot behind me I tested early


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Yogvic - yes Isobel and Did made me test early as well  

Isobel - you were up early, is the hand playing up again or were you on before going to bed after work?

Caz - fingers crossed dh's new job last well after the 12 week trial period

PUPO ladies - how are you both doing?  Staying sane I hope.  Sending you lots of extra special   and    

Poppet - ooh yes I managed to get in a tiny bit of clothes shopping on Friday    Got a couple of nice tops as my wardrobe seems to be getting more and more limited by the day. I now have that 'tummy starting under my boobs' look going on  

Did - hey hun I really hope you've managed to get out of the hospital for the day.  I've really missed you on here.  I hope everyone is being really nice to in the hospital, if not you let me know and I'm happy to go down there and   - I'm a woman on the edge due to the hormones  

Hey to all those other lovely ladies out there.  It looks as if its going to be another sunny day here and I've got a heartbroken friend coming round to visit (man stuff  ) so I might get out for a little walk with her this afternoon.  Yesterday was great, we went to a pub - yes an actual pub!!!!! on our way back from the shops and had a lemonade in the sunny beer garden for half an hour before hobbling back home   

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning ladies, its another lovely sunny day, it would be even better if the clouds went away!

I did a test this morn to check if drugs were in my system or not & in the test window of the stick is a very, very faint line but I mean faint only just visable. DP has bad eyesight with things up close & he could see it. So I guess I must still have traces of HCG from the jab in my body. Now I'm going to be even naughtier & go out to buy some more...  

Have a lovely day everyone xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i had another baking session yester this time bread and i had a packet to make an egg custard so i used that and made the pastry case myself i also have 2 packets for lemon magurine pies when i get round to using them, we have just cut into the custard tart and dh as just said he could eat some more of that.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, a really quick one because im rushing round trying to get all sorts done today, just wanted to say Hi to everyone, hospital is going OK, im not actually board, between books and dvds im keeping busy and the other women in there having triplets is keeping me sane!!
were right little tare aways, always in the cafe to escape!! hehe
the babies are all doing well too.

zarah and vicky, im keeping everything crossed for you, 

i havent got time to look back on all the pages but in about a week i should have internet on my phone so i should be able to atleast read whats going on even if i dont get to post.

to all you other ladies, i hope your doing well, i miss getting on to chat to you all, but ill be home before u know it, only 4 1/2 weeks to go 

lots of love to you all, and ill hopefully be back next week to say hi again, if they let me out.

xxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Did,

Its so lovely to hear from you..   I am so happy that your not bored! only 4 1/2 weeks left it will fly by!   Take care & look after yourself xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Liz  I saw you the other day in the cafe, wanted to come over to say "Hi" but you were engrossed in your converation!!" You looked really well I must add. Take care. xxx

Zarah   Ill pm you now xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning ladies hope you are well today


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies 

I've been trying to post on here since Did was on yesterday, to say hi to her and to check on you all, but unfortunatley my internet connection kept on going down    Is seems to be working now though so I'll be on and off here all day  

Hope everyone is doing really well today, it looks grim outside so I'm spending today on the sofa watching tv, wrapped in a blanket  

Thinking about you all, particularly Zarah and Yogvic who I'm sending extra special  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning everyone, apparently we are in for a full day of heavy rain   I have to wait in all day for old kitchen to be collected out of my garden! I hate it when they can't give you a time but say "we'll be there between 9 & 5"  

Vicky, I hope your ok & staying sane   I have to say I'm not!  

I have tested again this morn & its a very clear BFN. I now know all drugs are out of my system BUT it still made me a little sad   It is my own fault for being naughty & testing. I do realise that it is very early to be testing so I'm not relying on this result too much. I am NOT doing anymore early testing, I'm going to try to enjoy been PUPO instead. My AF would be due 1st/2nd April so if I get through these days without any sign of it, then that will be a bonus! 
I feel totally normal aswell, nothing unusual happening. I have sore boobs but they have been like that all the way through tx!

xx     xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- Ill reiterate what I said in the pm that at least you know that next time you test your BFP will be the real deal  xxxxxx

Weather is rubbish, wanted to go out for the day but don't know what to do now 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning lovelies

What rubbish weather! Saw the weather forecast yesterday and it said there is going to be loads of snow up in Scotland this week   I think we're just going to get rain!

Mins - you enjoy your day on the sofa, that is exactly what i'm planning to do too. I will be wrapped in a sleeping bag with the fire on probably watching Anne of Green Gables. My friend lent me them on video (yes video, not DVD) and i'm hooked! I remember watching them as a child, such a sweet story (DH keeps asking when there will be a shoot out or car chase   )

Zarah - i think i'm doing ok with staying sane. I know its too early to have any 'real' symptoms at the moment so i'm just finding things to pass the time. As Isobel said do not be sad about the BFN, you know its too early to be anything else and at least when you get your BFP you'be know its a real one   Boo to having to stay in for the kitchen. Mind you the weather is so rubbish i doubt you'd want to go out anyway. Maybe you could curl up on the sofa with me and Mins  

Caz - morning hun. Did DH get off to work ok today?

Isobel  - you're right weather is rubbish, hope you manage to find something to do. Maybe a bit of retail therapy?

Did - good to hear from you yesterday, really glad you're doing ok and have got some company to keep you sane. Pleased to hear the pumpkins are doing well also  

  to everyone elses. DH is at work today so i've got to fend for my self   think i will start with a nice cup of tea.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it was dry at 6.45 so i hang my washing on the line, i have hoovered the carpets/floors and washed my hair and just looked out to discover it blooming raining but that fine stuff that gets you soaked in seconds so very peed off now had to bring it in smalls are in airing cupboard and the other few bits on the radiator aaaarrrrgggghhh, anyway i'm going to take my signing on book in soon so official off there books myself too, dh set off in plenty of time but was back within a few minutes someting is not right with push boke so had to drag my poor dad out of bed at 7.30 to take dh to work.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I'm glad your staying sane.. I won't be having a sofa day, I can't settle today   . I'm going to have a clean up, just light duties.. dusting etc... 

Caz, we don't have the rain here yet, but the sky isn't looking too good!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

just had a proper look outside & we do have rain!!!


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Caz - sounds like you've had a busy morning already. I hate it when you hang some washing out and then it starts raining, so annoying  

Zarah - gosh i think i'm the opposite to can't settle, i can't seem to get going! I thought i'd struggle with taking it easy but i've taken to it alarmingly well   Make sure you find time to do some nice things to, don't be cleaning all day  

As for rain, i guess i need to drag myself out of bed and open the curtains to know if we've got any yet


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Morning! You little lot are chatty already this a.m  

Just popping by to send some        to Zarah and Vic  

x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Ceri x

I'm going to start my cleaning, I will leave my laptop on & keep popping back for a chat! It helps me alot chatting to you lot..


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just a quick question ... Do many of you use the chat room much? How about having a meet up with a virtual glass of wine one evening    Anyone fancy it


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Ceri.

I haven't used the chat room before but could be persuaded to spend an evening there with the lovely hull ladies - just wish we could all have a real glass of wine


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I've never used it either, but I would give it ago.. with a glass of water of course!!!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, wow its nice and busy on here - which makes a nice change for a Monday morning  

I went on a chat room once when I first joined ff but didn't take to it, I didnt seem to be able to type fast enough to have a conversation    Would be lovely to have a glass of wine though, ice cold fruity dry white wine, yum  

Well dh got me Up on dvd over the weekend so I might watch that today, it not it'll be The Wire season 4    Vicky its amazing how quickly you get used to doing nothing, although it may be a bit of an issue when I (hopefully) got back next week  

Zarah take it easy with the dusting and don't be downhearted you have loads of time for your BFN to turn in to a lovely Big Fat Positive  

Isobel have you decided what you're doing yet today?  It seems to be getting worse outside so something inside (and warm!) sounds like the best option  

Hi to everyone else out there, hope you lovely ladies are all wrapped up warm and doing some fun stuff

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

There are lots of different rooms in there, so if it gets busy you can pop into another room, just for the Hull girlies   You just need to make sure you have Java installed on your pc.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh Vicky- Anne of Green Gables- love it Ive watched it hundreds of time!!!!! 

Think Im going to have a clean up and get the ironing done so all the school uniforms are done and hung back up for next term  Weather looks horrendous for the full week so I think cinema tomorrow to pass a couple of hrs  xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yep just watched the weather and its forcast to get worse as the week goes on    Can't even get the pups out of the door for a quick wee in the garden let alone a walk with Grandpa Reg    Right I'm off, there's a rasberry cheesecake calling me from the fridge 



Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm soooo bored!! & they still haven't come to collect my old kitchen yet   I hope I haven't stayed in all day for nothing   I know the weathers bad but I could of gone to see my sister for a good old chat   

I've sorted out my kitchen cupboards, dusted my living room, had a little rest now I'm going to tackle the bedroom!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Tackling the bedroom Zarah!!! What do you think your playing at lady?  Start taking it easy or Ill be round with my 
xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I was only dusting Isobel, I was bored.. only Jeremy Kyle for company & as much I like a good laugh at that I needed to do something.. I'm tired now though, going to do tea, get showered & chill out xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh did you see the first lot on Jeremy?  What a set of lookers!!!!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

everyday there is a set of lookers on!!   I love it when Jezza gets really cross with them & shouts "why didn't you put something on the end of it?", it has me in stitches   The people who go on there just don't have a clue about real life do they?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No they all need a job to occupy themselves then maybe they wouldnt have the energy to keep bed hopping like they do!!! There was someone from Hull on a few weeks ago


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

was there? I only get to see it when I'm not at work. I don't think I've ever seen anyone on it who has a job!! & they all think the world owes them a favour & all us workers should pay for them to sit on their   all day!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats a programme i can take or leave in most case i leave it cant stand the proggramme to be honest, the best ones are those when you get em sleeping with each other etc.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I like it Caz but I do only get to see it somedays when I'm not at work, I don't think I could watch it day in day out! I just like to see how the losers of our country live!!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

I'm having a day out tommorow    DH has to drive down to near Leicester for a work meeting (which will only last about an hour) so I'm going to go with him with a big bag of snacks and magazines and stuff, I'm really looking forward to getting out!  We might stop somewhere nice for lunch on the way home    We are setting off quite early so the pups have gone off for a 'sleepover' at there Grandpa's house - they love it as they sleep on his bed and he makes them scrambled eggs and buttered toast for breakfast  

I can't watch Jeremy Kyle I can't stand the awful guests, and Jezzer himself gets right on my wick   My ideal day would be wall to wall Inspector Morse interspersed with plastic surgery programmes   

I hope all you fabulous ladies are doing really well this evening I'm off to pack my little day trip bag, take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Aww Mins, bless you with your day out. I hope you have a lovely time. Your FIL sounds really sweet looking after your doggies for you. Scrambled eggs on toast    I bet they love it.

As for Jezza Kyle i am a fellow hater. I cannot bear either him or the people on the show. However if i'm feeling very low and want to feel better about my life thats the show to watch   

Zarah - hope your kitchen people turned up and that you can get out of the house tomorrow. I think i'll have another chillaxing day tomorrow but then i'm out for lunch with a friend on Wed which should be nice.

I just decided i fancied something sweet so i've made some ginger flapjack, can't wait for them to come out of the oven now.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, enjoy your day out.. I wish someone would make me scrabbled egg on toast for brekkie, your dogs are very lucky  

Vicky, they came to get the kitchen at 3pm!! what a wasted day   I will get out tomorrow to do something not sure what yet though xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I was just going to say the same thing about the scrambled egg Zarah  

Thats the good thing about JK you always come away feeling great about yourself 

Mins- this seems to be a habit of yours always eating out!!!   Enjoy your day honey....at this rate you'll be needing that tummy tuck in a few months    

Vicky and Zarah      

Off to cinema with DD tomorrow after lunch and a bit of retail therapy


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi ladies 

Just popping in very quickly to say hello.  I'm off work sick at the moment, had an absolutely awful stomach bug since the weekend and am still not feeling good now, but I'm improving a bit. I lost 6.5lbs on Sunday alone.  Oh the joys of working in a hospital  - even though we don't have patient contact, we get a lot of ward staff coming into the department and our office always seems to end up with the bugs.

Sorry I don't have time to say much but I have caught up with reading - hope you're all okay.  Extra big  and  for Vicky and Zarah!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m 16days to go not long i will not be far behind you with starting next cycle of icsi af arrived last thursday for me so about 20 days i would say,

hope the rest of you lovely ladies are o.k


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Caz, my ticker is counting down to what I hope will be my Day 1 (start of AF) rather than the start of down-regulating so think you will be a fair bit ahead of me - don't know my dates for anything else yet.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies  

Well I've had my little trip out, the weather was awful but it was still really nice to get out.  We ended up at a Frankie & Bennies for lunch which was ok but then on driving away we discovered a Damon's resteraunt a few doors down which is gorgeous and would of been so much nicer    I've been complaining to dh all the way home that I've missed out on delicious Damon's BBQ ribs and a twice baked potato     

Isobel - hope you are at the pictures, I fancy seeing that new dragon animation thing.  What did you end up seeing in the end?

M2M - ooh you poor thing being so sick, although I wouldn't object to losing over 6lb in one day, its not the nicest way to drop that dress size   You take care drink lots of water and stay warm and snuggled up at home  

Caz - my goodness your second tx is coming around soo quickly 

Yes the pups love toast and scrambled eggs at Grandpa's, they like boiled eggs as well but they struggle with dipping the soldiers  

Zarah and Yogvic - hope you are both coping ok sending you lots of special    

Hi to all you other ladies out there, hope everyone is doing really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ladies 

Ahhh M2M get better soon but the weight loss was worth it I suppose  Take care xxx

Mins- Glad you enjoyed the day out in the rain, we have just got in. DD got some new clothes and we went to see Nanny mcPhee  xxx

Zarah and Vicky- hope your not going too  

Caz- Hope your Dh is enjoying his new job xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi ladies

I've been on holiday for a few weeks so I'm just popping in to say good luck and all the best to Zarah and Vicky    

Did-hope they're taking good care of you and your precious cargo. 

Sending the rest of you lots of   

Take care

sarah x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m you will be in front of me as i have to wait for april af to arrive so we will be around the same time.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been out & about today so my mind has been occupied. I just feel so normal, I'm convinced tx hasn't worked but I'm too scared to do anymore early testing, I'm just   I can get through Thurs/ Fri/ Sat without any sign of AF. 

Vicky, I hope your ok  

Isobel, how was nanny Mcphee? is it worth watching? 

M2M, get well soon x I know a few people who have had a tummy bug recently, it must be doing the rounds  

Sarah, thanks for good luck message x

Mins, I'm glad you enjoyed your trip out & the weather didn't spoil it for you 

Caz, hows DH job going? 

Poppet, how you doing?, you stay away for too long, we miss you x

Did, not sure when you will get to read this, but I hope you & babies are doing great x 

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone, if I have this is for you   xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Zarah

I'm so glad you've been keeping yourself busy.  I know its a good form of self protection to be pessimistic (I do it myself all the time) but try not to think the worst - I remember Did saying exactly the same, about feeling completely normal, so it doesn't mean anything   

Mrsmc - hope you made lots of trips to Red Lobster while you were in Florida, I hope the cheddar bay biscuits were as delicious as I remember them  

Hey there to all you other lovely ladies

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, I'm trying to be positive, it just isn't happening   I have just read my posts from when I was on my 2ww last time & its just like whats happening now & we know how that one ended up!  I   I'm wrong


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi girls

Vicky - Hope you're feeling ok and staying occupied. Not too long to go now really.  My EDD is 25 July 2010, so you could probably put good money on piglet not arriving that day  

Zarah - I'm sorry hun for not posting very often.  I do keep track of you all though. If it helps at all I felt normal both cycles, only had sore boobs but think that was from the pessaries more than anything.  It is hard to not be pessamistic isn't it? Its just our way  

Mins - At least you got out for a bit even if you did miss out on your ribs    

M2M- oh dear, you've not had a good time recently.  At least you're getting it all out of the way now though rather than getting ill during tx. Though I'm sure you'd rather not have been ill at all.

Isobel - shopping and cinema, sounds like a great day to me! Bet DD enjoyed herself today  

Caz - hope you're doing well and not missing DH too much  

Looking forward to a long weekend............YAY! Four days off work!

Love to everyone
xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

its strange been on my own for a couple of hrs, the dogs keep doing my head in all they want to do is bark all the time at nothing,i went an did an early shop this week as i went yesterday, today i'm going to my sisters as she as to go into goole with my dad to get nephew's birthday present from my mum.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning x

I have done it again!! tested early!! wish I hadn't   another BFN. I was determined not to test early again but I woke up & thought.. just have another go & now I hate myself for doing it! I have no more left in the house & I'm not buying any either. I think I can safely say AF will arrive over the next few days because surely by now I would get some kind of positive line on the test even if its a very faint one! I am 7days past 5 day transfer surely thats not still too early  
I'm not telling DP, its enough I have upset myself without selfishly upsetting him aswell  

Sorry for the moan girls   x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh zarah hun heres a nice big   for you hun.

vicky hows it going hope you are managing to stay sane hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

just to let you ladies know i have a new niece born at 6.14am weighing 9lb 13oz called lexi grace such a good weight.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Zarah -      We agreed didn't we that it can take up to 12 days after ovulation/fertilisation for implantation to happen.  That would take you up to today, but then of course it would take another day or two for your body to produce enough of the hormone to show up on a pregnancy test.  Its getting tight but there's still a little bit of time left hun.  I know you don't want to upset dh but this is allot for you to deal with on your own and you need to be able to be able to support one another.  I'm   for late implantation for you.



Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, your right.. its not over yet. I have just done a little research on google   lots of ladies have had a BFN on 7dp5dt & went on to get a BFP. There is a glimmer of hope I suppose  

Caz, congratulations on the birth of your niece


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

There absolutely is hope left and as you've said yourself Did (the triplet carrrier ) didn't get a BFP until her OTD so just try and relax and stay cautiously optimistic  



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Zarah - noooo! Don't be driving yourself mad with early testing, you naughty, naughty girl!!! I can only agree with the other ladies that there is still hope. I have to say i don't know much about these things but if Did didn't get BFP till her OTD and she had triplets then there is definitely still time for you. Sending you massive   i can imagine exactly how you are feeling right now  

Mins - glad you had a nice day out yesterday. I've never heard of Damons restaurants are there any round here? What have you got planned for today? Its lovely to see the sun is shining again.

Poppet - hello lovely. July will be a lovely time to have a baby. I always wanted to be born in the summer. You'll be able to go for lots of lovely walks with your pram in the sunshine. Yay to long weekend - enjoy your 4 days off hun.

Caz - congraulations on the birth of your niece. She's a very big girl isn't she! Good to hear your not missing DH too much. Is he enjoying his job?

Isobel - shopping and cinema sounds great yesterday. I bet DD enjoyed it. Any plans for today now the sun is shining?

As for me i think i'm just about managing to stay sane although i've definitely had a bit too much of my own company. Today i'm visiting a friend for lunch who doesn't know about tx so hopefully that will keep my mind occupied. I'm not feeling very positive at the moment but i think that is self preservation. I refuse to even think about symptoms because there have been so many times when we were ttc naturally that i thought i had all sorts of symptoms and i was never pregnant -  i know i can convince myself of anything if i try hard enough  

Enjoy the day everyone and special   and     for Zarah


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Vicky, I am a naughty girl! I never did this on my 1st tx, so don't know why I'm doing it now! it's just depressed me.. take my advice & don't test early, great if you get an early BFP but absolutly crap if not    Your right about not checking for symptoms, that drives you crazy aswell plus early pregnancy symptoms are exactly the same as AF symptoms. I'm sorry your not feeling positive at the moment but that is natural, we are all the same   big   & lots of      just for you xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you honey  

Don't worry i have no intention of testing early - i would actually rather not test at all and just wait and see if AF arrives! But i know i will have to ring the clinic with a result so i guess i'll have to


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah   be easy on yourself honey, plenty of time for you to get a BFP yet xxx I had never tested early until last time and only did it then as I knew I was pregnant and felt like I was going loopy     

Vicky- Well done you on sounding still relatively sane 

Poppet- I knew you were due on my birthday  xxx

Mins-   xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Just wanted to let Zarah know I didn't get my faint BFP till the night of 8dp5dt and it was so faint I'm not sure it would have even been visible the day before. Plus that was with a First Response Early Test if that helps.
Did actually did test early on her second treatment but I think she got her BFP at around 4-5 days before OTD and again she told me hers was faint too which like you say is surprising with triplets.

Just hang on in there hun and if you need to talk we're all here.  
xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL Isobel - if baby arrives on time then I've no excuse for ever forgetting your birthday!!  

Caz - congratulations on the birth of your niece.  WOW at the weight though!!

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppet, thats good to hear because I used the 1st response test too, I wonder if yours would of been a BFN on 7dpt then? thanks for that info I feel much better now  

Isobel, I hope your right


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello

I've had a lovely afternoon at my friends and i hardly even thought 'ooooh i wonder if i'm pregnant' once   My friend doesn't know we've been having treatment but she does know we've been ttc for a while. She thinks we're waiting for NHS funding and asked if we'd heard anything yet. Of course i acted dumb and said 'no, nothing yet' and managed to change the conversation quite quickly - i'm a rubbish liar. I feel a bit bad for not telling my friends the truth because i know they would be very supportive but again, its the self-preservation thing. The fewer people know the fewer we have to tell if its not successful.

On a more positive note we got a letter from the clinic this morning saying we got 5   So it seems another of our lovely embies made it to blastocyst on saturday, yippee!

Zarah - how are you doing hun? I hope you're not still torturing yourself over the BFN - step away from the hpt's and step away from google   Seriously though i hope you're ok and managing to stay positive, its far from over yet  

 to everyone else. Time for another DVD for me i think.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I'm ok thanks.. my friend popped round to see me for a few hours & that kept my mind off it, she does know about treatment but I didn't tell her I'd tested this morning I just wanted a nice afternoon without having to talk about it. I'm glad you kept your mind off tx too. wow 5 frosties, thats great, I wish I'd had some to freeze but nevermind    I am staying away from the pee sticks now.. DP has got the next 2 days off work so that will stop me been tempted to test & by then AF could of arrived anyway. xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Well the sun's shining and the birds are singing, I'm just waiting for the heavens to open in time for the easter weekend    I hope you are all doing really well today

Zarah -   glad your dh is going to be at home keeping you company over the weekend.

Yogvic - wow five frosties    That's brilliant - well done you    Damons are only in Lincoln, Liverpool and Sheffield.

Hi to all you fab ladies out there.  I'm off out again today  , as I can't drive or push a shopping trolley, my lovely fil is taking me for a trip out to Tesco's and will then act a my 'carer' pushing the trolley and carrying the bags   Sadly I'm really excited about a trip to the supermarket 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning everyone,

Mins, wow! another day out, I understand why your excited even if it is only a trip to tesco   I only went to asda with my brother the other day but we had a lovely time, how sad!  

Vicky, how you doing?    

I had the strangest dream before I woke up this morning, I dreamt I wee'd on a bath sponge & two pink lines appeared & I was running around with it shouting look I'm pregnant!! how weird is that! I woke up abit gutted that it wasn't true! 
I am dreading these next few days, my AF is due tomorrow   no signs yet! still have achy boobs but like I'v said before I have had this for weeks now! on my last 2ww my AF arrived on time with me losing brown discharge the night before just as I was going to bed.. so this time round that would be tonight.. I'm   so hard that AF won't be arriving not until Dec/Jan anyway!!

hello to everyone else.. are any of you doing anything nice over the easter weekend? xxx   xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah -   and keeping everything crossed for you hun  

Mins x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Mins-I forgot to say-I had the cheese biscuits, well several actually (   ) and they are still as gorgeous as ever! Enjoy your trip out. Why don't you see if you can borrow one of their electric scooter things?  

Zarah-i have everything crossed for you    

Yogvic-here are some     for you as well.

Hi everyone else

Sarah x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning Zarah & Mins (and all you other ladies)

Mins - enjoy your trip out. Even if it is only Tescos its nice to get out the house isn't it? Especially when the sun is shining    Bless your FIL for looking after you.

Zarah - LOL at your dream - our minds don't half do some funny things don't they? I dreamt last night that my cat (my very placid, timid cat) was jumping all over me trying to bite me and i actually screamed out in my sleep   - DH now thinks i'm a bit  

As for me i'm ok but i have convinced myself it hasn't worked. I have no logical reason to think this but i just don't feel any different. What i am expecting to feel i don't know - i have never been pregnant so how would i know what it feels like?  But my (.Y.) don't feel as sore as they did and i'm sure they're shrinking rather than getting bigger! I need to keep myself busy today so i don't go too   then from tomorrow DH will be off work so we can hopefully do lots of nice things and take my mind off it.

Big waves to everyone else!


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi mrsmc

Thanks for the     i think i need it!

This is me today   need to find something to do to make me a bit more


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah and Vicky- try to re pregnancy symptoms really dont come into full flow until your further on so try not to worry xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I've gone from   to   because just found out my best friend who lives in Birmingham is back in Hull today! I knew she was coming up for Easter but thought it was tomorrow. So she's coming round in a bit and then we're having a wander down into Hessle for lunch, mmmmm.... yummy!

Isobel - thanks for the reminder but it seems so many people have some sort of symptoms or just 'know' they are pregnant, i keep thinking i should feel different somehow  

Right off to tart myself up a bit for my lunch date


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Yogvic-if it's any comfort at all my successful cycle wasn't any different to my negative ones. I even had a glass of wine to drown my sorrows as I was so convinced it hadn't worked. I had absolutely no symptoms. Enjoy your lunch.

Sarah x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree with Sarah, I re when I got pregnant for the first ever time with my twins I never had any symptoms apart from lack of AF obviously now Ive been pregnant 4 times I sort of see it coming and thats why I tested early last time as I just knew something was happening  xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies 

I hope you're all okay today.

Don't have time for a long post but just wanted to give Vicky a big squeeze  - not long to go now that April is here. Don't worry about absence of symptoms as sooo many ladies have tested positive with no symptoms. 

Zarah   even though you got a BFN it's way to early to tell as you know, so hang in there and just wait and see - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

I hope the rest of you are all enjoying the weird and wonderful weather we are having here in Hull. DP and I have just been out for a lunchtime walk (we work together) to get some Easter chocolates for my family, and one minute it was warm and sunny, the next it was freezing and my hair was all over the place due to a very strong gust of icy cold wind! It's bizarre. 

We might not be starting treatment this cycle after all.  Unfortunately Prof got mixed up and put us down for not requiring counselling, so we didn't get an appointment. Now it turns out we do need it and there are no appointments left until after my treatment cycle is meant to start - so they said we may have to skip this cycle.  Very disappointed but I'm to phone tomorrow to see if their emergency slot is still free. If so then it's possible we can take it. Fingers crossed!    

Better get on - I'm back to work today after my horrible bug and my lunch break is over.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon all  

Well Tesco was great and my fil really looked after me, and then he took my dogs for a walk when he got me home   The fridge is jam packed full of lovely things that should last us a good week...or two!  The sun is still shining here to but its blowing a gale.

M2M - what a bloody shame about your tx, I'll keep everything crossed that you get a counselling appointment in time so it doesn't get delayed 

Yogvic - hope you are having a lovely lunch in Hessle with your mate.  Like the others have already said I didn't have any symptoms either, other than period type pains that I would normaly get before AF.

Isobel - hope you aren't going nuts on the housework front and are taking care of those poorly hands  

Mrsmc - I'm sooo jealous    I don't suppose you went to Universal did you? Was the new Harry Potter ride open?

Zarah - you take really really good care of yourself hun  

And hi to all you other lovely ladies out there 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Vicky, I totally understand what you mean about having no feelings, I have been exactly the same. I don't know what it is I'm expecting to feel as I know there is nothing to feel!! but I said to DP, I wouldn't mind fainting or just randomly been sick   who in their right mind actually wants to faint or be sick   this 2ww turns you into a crazy nutcase   

M2M, I hope you get your appointment sorted & tx isn't delayed.. what a let down  

Mins, glad you've had a good day out, the inside of your fridge sounds amazing  

Isobel, thanks for the PM's they really help me  

I have kept my mind kind of occupied today.. my kitchen has been getting plastered, so I have been for a good drive around collecting wall paper samples for the dining area.. I was gone for hours   which stopped the constant knicker checking for a while! my heart sinks everytime I have a wee! I'm so scared right now waiting for AF... if it arrives I don't know what I'm going to do.. I want to be pregnant so much! I know each of you understands that feeling, its so hard isn't it?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - i laughed out loud at your 'wouldn't mind fainting or randomly being sick'   Its so true, god the things we wish for eh? And yes honey it is very very hard   Sending you lots and lots of   and   that damn witch has stayed away from you.

xx


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

just like to say hi to you all I'm Kerry i also live in hull, i am blessed with a 3year old boy from my first IV back in 06 and i also did a failed attempt last year which i also egg shared on like Zarah the strange thing is we all have prob sat in the unit at the same time cos i was reading back a few post and that Wednesday back in august or sept can't remember when you all had appointments on the same day guess what me to.W ell at the moment I'm just waiting to start another egg share I'm all ready for down reg just waiting for the unit to ring and say when but they have been dragging there feet a bit this time cause they have a few staff on sick at the moment but we'll get there I'm sure.hope to speak to you all soon I'm off to bed just finish my night shift at asda.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Kerry and welcome to the board!!!!

I hope you get that elusive phone call and can start your tx soon.  It does sound like they are having a bit of a difficult time staffing wise at the minute.  How fantastic that you've got a lovely little boy from your first tx, I'm sure you fully understand what everyone on here is already going through having been there yourself.

Hope you post again soon, we love having new people on the board!!! 

Hi to all the other girls.  Had an antenatal appointment yesterday and now have some sugars in my urine so have to have a blood test next week to check it, hopefully it will be nothing. Worse case scenario is that its gestational diabetes but won't know until the blood results.  I think I'm turning into the medical section of my pregnancy book at the minute    Least I'm managing to carry on smiling for now!

Hope you're hanging on in there Zaraha and Vicky.   for good news for both of you

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning all,

welcome Kerry, hooray another egg sharer! the clinic dragged their feet with me this time round too, but then all of a sudden they wanted me in to get started, I hope your not waiting too long to get started. You have come to the right place for support during your tx, the ladies on here are fab!  

Well I have been awake since 3am! constantly going to the loo thinking AF had arrived, I'm knackered!! AF hasn't arrived yet but I have (well I think I have) got AF pains, I know some of you ladies had AF pains & got a BFP but its strange mine have come today, the day its due. It is driving me mad   I really don't want it to be the end   
I was thinking before my 1st tx my AF was regular I had a 28/29day cycle but after that tx it ranged to between 30/32days so AF could arrive anytime between now & OTD couldn't it? how am I going to cope like this until Thursday? I just don't know! 

anyway I've had my daily moan.... so Happy "Good Friday" everyone  xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Kerry - Welcome,  I hope your tx starts very soon and we get to have a good natter with you on here.  Everyone is very friendly, I would of gone   during tx (and since  ) if it wasn't for the ladies on here.

Poppet - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you don't have gestational diabetes, good luck with the blood test next week.

Zarah - you poor thing    I  hope that you and Yogvic start throwing up and fainting soon - oh that doesn't sound right    But I'm sure you know what I mean hun. 

Yogvic - you seem to be holding it together allot better than I did!  I hope your trip out with your mate went well and your keeping   

Isobel - are you working all weekend, I hope not otherwise I'll start to feel guilty  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there, enjoy your weekend everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning ladies 

Firstly Hi to Kerry- Welcome and i hope everything gets sorted out soon for you. Yeah they have staff on sick and staff on holiday at the moment don't they  

Mins- only working Sat and Sun morning  Not back with the nutcase until Wed night so not too bad at all  Will pm you later on xxx

Zarah-  sweetie, thinking of you and   so hard this weekend xxxxxxx

Vicky- I agree with Mins you do seem remarkably sane with all whats going on  xxx  

Poppet- You seem to be having it  a bit rough lately  I had to have the glucose tolerance test when I had the twins  It was disgusting  I was nearly sick all over 


M2M- Ahhh so sorry hun I hope they get a cancellation for you  xxxxx

 to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning All

Kerry - welcome to the board! Its always lovely to have newbies. Congratulations on your little boy and good luck for your next tx. I hope the clinic get themselves sorted soon and get your cycle arranged. If not we'll all pop round and   them till they do  

Zarah - so pleased to hear AF hasn't arrived and don't worry about the pains - i've heard of plenty of people getting them and getting a BFP. I don't really know how long your cycle would be. I guess all the meds mess it up a bit so i'm not sure if it would be the same as pre-tx. Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend? Maybe some afternoon naps will be in order if you're not sleeping well   Sending lots of     and    your way.

Poppet - sorry to hear about the sugar in your urine, fingers crossed its nothing. Good to hear you're still smiling though, definitely the best way to be   What have you got planned for the weekend? Probably not eating lots of sugary easter eggs  

Mins - i had a lovely lunch with my friends (and their little ones) yesterday. Its so nice to talk about normal things and forget about tx. They're all going for a swim and sauna/jacuzzi today but i've had to make my excuses for that   Nevermind me and DH are going for a drive to Castleford instead. Have you got anymore exciting days out at the supermarket planned  

Isobel - how are you hun? I hope your hand is saying ok. Poor you having to work over the weekend   I'm not sure how sane i am really - i know it will probably all go out the window next week. Just trying to keep busy to keep my mind occupied and seems to be working.

M2M - noooo! They can't delay your tx, thats rubbish  . Its so annoying isn't it? I really hope they can get the counselling sorted for you soon because i know how much those few weeks in the run up to tx and drag. I'll keep everything croseed and   you still get to start next cycle.

Caz - you're very quiet, you ok? Hope you have a lovely easter weekend!

I think thats everyone!

Well no change here but i am managing to stay quite upbeat. DH is off now so we can do lots of lovely things together. We're going to Castleford today for DH to get some cycling shoes - exciting! Then we're seeing family over the weekend - a lovely sunday lunch at MIL on sunday, mmmmmm! Then Monday we've decided to go away for a few days up to Scotland. we've just got to keep our fingers crossed now that the weather isn't too bad! So i'm going to be so busy i won't have time to stress about my lack of symptoms - yeah right!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and enjoys indulging in a few easter eggs - except you Poppet!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*mrsmc* - Ooooh Florida, sounds like you had a fab time - I'd love to go one day, but probably when we have little ones as it would make it 100x more fun, I think!  We've been to Disneyland Paris a few times but I hear Florida is immense!

*Caz* - Congratulations on your new niece - how lovely.  That is quite a weight!   

*Mins* - Glad you enjoyed Tesco.  It's great to get loads of food in and you had a little outing too - bonus. 

*Zarah* - Oh you poor love. I'm pleased you managed to find a few distractions the other day. I think it's soooo important... not long to go now. I hope you have loads of things to keep you busy this weekend and the 8th will be here before you know it.  Sounds like this 2WW lark is really tough and I can't say I'm looking forward to it myself.  I think this smiley is needed...

     

*kerryflump* - Welcome to the Hull Clinic thread! It's great to have you here.  So lovely to hear about your little boy and I wish you the very best of luck for your new cycle.   

*Poppetgirl* - I hope the tests show you're okay and not at risk of gestational diabetes  good luck - hope Piglet is keeping snuggly!

*isobel* - Hope you're okay lovely.  

*Vicky* - So pleased to hear you're managing to stay upbeat! That's great news - keep it up. It sounds like you have loads planned to make the time go by quickly. I know that when I'm waiting for something and I spend time doing things that are different to the norm, time does seem to fly by... so have a fantastic few days with DH. 

Well after my stomach bug, I went back to work yesterday morning and have developed a really bad cold - great!  I seem to be getting a year's worth of viruses all at once. Well as long as I get them now and not during treatment.  DP has loaded me up with all sorts today - Sudafed, honey and lemon, grapes and oranges and hot water bottles... bless her, she likes looking after me, though she's been doing a lot of it lately.

I also have some good news.  I have just spoken to Karen at the clinic (who is lovely!) and she was very pleased to confirm their emergency counselling appointment is still free so we can take it - tomorrow afternoon! So that means treatment shouldn't have to be delayed    as there are still a couple of weeks until  is due... woooo.  We're going to drive to Cottingham tomorrow afternoon, have our counselling session then continue to Cleethorpes to spend Saturday and Sunday with my mum and sister who live there. Really looking forward to seeing them! Hopefully I'll be feeling a bit healthier by the morning.

I hope the rest of you lovely ladies are okay.  What are your plans for this weekend?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Fantastic news M2M Im so pleased your tx wont be delayed and yeah your right Karen is lovely isnt she?  Got a pretty ordinary weekend of work and shopping planned  Enjoy your day after the counselling honey and I hope you start to feel better soon xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon all  

M2M - Soooo chuffed they were able to get you in for counselling, enjoy your weekend at Cleethorpes fingers crossed the weather perks up for you.  You must go to Florida its fantastic, I've been with dh twice and its incredible, and you don't need to wait to have your children to go  

Yogvic - I'm really glad you had a nice time with your friend.  Yes my jet set lifestyle just gets more and more exciting, Tesco's yesterday and then the Coop this morning   

Isobel - working Saturday and Sunday morning, excellent  Sounds much more civilised than having to work through the nights  

Hi to everyone else, enjoy the rest of your day

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins- finally sent you a pm xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

welcome to kerry

m2m so pleased they managed to fit you into the emergency counselling session ( i too like karen she is so lovely and very easy to talk to as well),

yogvic hope the weather does'nt spoil your drive to cas, it done it again on me washing out an then as decided  to rain argh.

zarah sending lots of            that the      stays away for you 

lots of to yogvic and zarah     

hope the rest of you are o.k


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, its great your councelling appointment has been made, no delays after all   

Poppet, sorry to hear you have sugar in your urine, I hope it doesn't turn out to be anything serious.. good luck with the results  

Vicky, your doing so well, much better than me   you seem to have lots planned, which is a good idea. As for me I don't have any plans for the weekend.. DP has to work tomorrow Sunday & Monday   to be honest I don't think anything will take my mind off wondering if I'm pregnant or not! 

Mins, your getting about abit.. Tescos & co-op!!  

big   to the rest of you xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning ladies,

It's quite on here, I hope that means your all doing something lovely for the easter weekend  

Still no AF!   it stays that way. If I was feeling brave I would of tested this morning but I just couldn't do it   according to the due date calculator page on here after putting in my EC date it says I can do a HPT on 3rd April! thats today! but I don't want it to be over so I'm not doing it. I had another dream about been pregnant, I woke up thinking is my brain trying to tell me something   wishful thinking eh!! 
Symptom wise.. still have sore boobs, not so much when I touch them more just aching, other than that nothing!! 

Vicky, I hope your staying as sane as possible      

I hope all you others are well.. have a lovely Easter Saturday xxxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Happy Saturday lovelies! 

*Isobel* - Hope you have a good weekend. 

*Mins* - Wow Co-op too, you are really being adventurous this weekend! 

*Caz* - You're right, Karen is absolutely lovely - didn't realise all the clinic staff would be so nice having expected them to be like some of the other receptionists I've had to deal with at GP practices etc. 

*Zarah* - Oh I am so wishing for that  for you... I think you're right not to test again so early though, even if the calculator says you can. Do you think you'll next test on OTD?

      

*Vicky* - Hope you're having a fab weekend.   

Well I am still full of cold and have had two sleepless nights. Had to take myself off to the loft bedroom last night as I felt I was disturbing DP too much with my constant sniffing, sneezing, coughing and nose-blowing throughout the night.  I kept waking up being unable to breathe and laid awake for 4 hours at one point. 

We have our counselling session at 12.30pm and I'm a bit nervous about it, mainly because it reminds me a bit of the adoption process, and we know how that ended up.  But I'm sure it'll be nothing like that. Can't say I'm looking forward to sniffing and sneezing my way through it though. 

We'll be heading to Cleethorpes straight afterwards so I might not be on until tomorrow night some time.

Have a Happy Easter everyone - hope the weather perks up a bit!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, I had to have counselling (due to been an egg sharer) I too was dreading it, but honestly it was fine.. we just had a nice chat & we were out of there! don't worry  
As for testing, I don't know when I will next do it.. OTD is Thursday (8th) I can't say if I will last until then, I just don't know what to do at the minute   my 1st tx, I only had to wait 13day until OTD (ET was 5th & OTD 18th) this time I have to wait 15 days! so Im sure if I tested 2days early then that would be the true outcome! xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello!

Zarah - how you doing lovely? I'm definitely starting to go  , i'm ok when i'm busy but last night i found myself looking through the 2ww thread   Had to give myself a good talking to and go and read my book instead . I don't blame you for not testing this morning but its great news that AF hasn't arrived   You're definitley right about being able to test a couple of days early - my OTD is only 13 days so i'm sure the result will be accurate if you tested on Tues. Its all looking good honey - hang on in there      

M2M - i think i'll have missed you now but hope the counselling goes ok. We had counselling and it was fine. The lady that does it is lovely. Really pleased to hear your back on track for your treatment. Enjoy your w'end in Cleepthorpes, hope you get a bit of sunshine.

I've again convinced myself its not worked. Yesterday i started thinking maybe just maybe it could've done but today i'm sure it hasn't again   Sorry if TMI but my CM seems a bit darker today and that always happens a few days before AF arrives, also getting some stretchy CM which again always happens before AF. Maybe i need to stop analysing my CM so much - the things we do eh   On a happier note i've been into town this morning and got myself a new outfit   We're going out for a meal with friends tonight so at least i'll look nice even if i'm feeling a bit  

Hope everyone else is enjoying the long weekend


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah and vicky hope thoose af stay away for you both sending you both lots of                       .

well i'm of to make freah bread and bread buns adn a lovely egg custard tart and a lemon marangue for tomorrow lunch as in-laws are coming for sunday lunch, dh asked them last weekend but they were going out so he asked them to come over tomorrow so i will probably hear all about the new baby that reminds must go write the card for them and the big sister and the easter cards and see if my sister can make me a grandparents card.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, Im going insane   I have got my hopes up because AF hasn't arrived yet. I'm not sure if you can still get a BFN if AF doesn't arrive, I'm sure its possible, so that will make testing hard aswell. I have been looking at the 2ww thread too  I told myself not to but I can't help it! 
So when would your AF be due? its 14days after EC. I'm losing very watery (clear/whiteish) discharge mixed with the pessaries & this has been happening for a few days now. I just don't know what to make of anything anymore   its only natural we convince ourselves that it hasn't worked, I think its a way of protecting ourselves. Are you having crazy dreams like me? xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies, what a lovely sunny day  

Zarah and Yogvic don't go near the 2ww thread, five minutes on there and your brains will be seeping out of your ears    It only made me more anxious and there are so many people on there just adding there own vague symptoms/lack of symptoms and not responding to each other that it felt really unsupportive.  Stay here, we'll look after you     

Yogvic - Don't trust CM!!!  For the two and a half years we were ttc naturaly I was doing daily temperature charts, ovulation/hormone pee sticks etc my CM was never the way it should of been at the stages they say in the books!  So ignore the CM 

Zarah - I'm pretty sure a BFP would show now if that's what it says on the ready reckoner on here but only test again when you're ready hun, even if that's not until your OTD.  The most important thing is for you to do what you feel comfortable with, no one else matters  

M2M - I hope the counselling went well, although I'm absolutely sure it will have done.  I think you are starting to realise that on the whole the staff involved in fertility tx are really caring and supportive - and not at all like the horrible meanies involved in adoption assessments 

Caz - wow it's a 'bakethon' at your house, I hope the in laws appreciate it

Well I've had my fortnightly visit to the ante natal day unit   This time because after over a month of wriggling like a young salmon Peanut has been completely still for a few days    The midwife has checked him this morning and he is absolutely fine but all his little limbs are up behind my placenta which is why I can't feel anything although he is still moving!  

On the way home dh took me to Costa Coffee for a drink and a bun, Boots for fancy bubble bath and (dh's particular favourite) the Executive Car Wash to get his midlife crisis/car washed and polished  

I'm now going to spend the rest of the afternoon on the sofa with my lap top on my knee  

Take care everyone especially Zarah and Yogvic, I really do feel for you both

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - my AF is due Monday but i'm guessing the pessaries support your womb lining for longer so theres every possibility it could be late. I can totally understand how you've got your hopes up - thats the hardest bit isn't it, keeping yourself in check. I don't know whether the to positive or negative at the moment  . I remember you saying in one of your previous posts that you wish we were see through - it would be so much easier wouldn't it   As for dreams i haven't had any baby related dreams apart from one where i started bleeding (overpowering optimism shining through  ) I do keep having naughty dreams though   all involving DH of course   but i think thats just because i'm sex starved  

Mins - good to hear all is well with peanut, he's a naughty little tinker isn't he. I meant to ask did he look any less like a lizard when you had your 20 week scan? I know what you mean about CM, i don't think it can be relied on its just that after 28 cycles of ttc naturally without even a sniff of a BFP, it feels bad that things are the same as my natural cycles. I promise to stay away from the 2ww thread, it did look pretty torturous on there. Mmmmm... costa coffee and a bun, i'm jealous!!

Caz - wow sounds like your busy and you will have a feast for your family tomorrow. Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow and   for all the baby talk, i hope its not too much for you.

Ooooh i could just eat an Easter egg.... choclate craving i wonder if that is a symptom....


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just read through and have to say Vicky I had the "naughty dreams" too and they are said to be a sign of pregnancy 

M2M- Hope it all went ell and your now enjoying the weekend with your family xxx

Zarah and Mins- gonna pm you both xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Bloody typical another one with the fun 'naughty' dreams!!!  When I had tx all I got were really vivid awful dreams about my horrible first husband     



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Have to say i'm quite enjoying the dreams, long may they continue


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm jealous.. where are my naughty dreams   all I'm dreaming about is weeing on different objects & 2 pink lines showing up!  

Mins, I'm glad peanut is ok.. how many scans have you had now?  

I think I am going to wait to test, the earliest I might do one is the 6th.. then I will have waited the 13days like last tx. I am still knicker checking like there is no tomorrow


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah-


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

I've been to bed but couldn't sleep so thought I'd get up and see if anyone is about, but it doesn't look like it  

Zarah - hope you are doing ok hun    Don't worry about having rubbish dreams it could be allot worse, last night I dreamt I was watching a zombie film but then I was in it and it was real and I was being chased by a zombie who was one half of Jedward from the x factor, and one of his eyes was hanging out    So stick with weeing on sponges    
Unfortunatley my scans are now well in to double figures    If you're comfortable with testing on the 6th it sounds like a very sensible plan to me.

Yogvic - yes he still looks a bit like a lizard but now with a sprinkling of Skeletor (if you are old enough to remember him!) Well done for keeping away from the 'dark side' - otherwise known as the 2ww thread  

Isobel - don't you overdo it at work tommorow  

Right I'm off to do a little bit of internet 'window shopping' and then its off to bed - again!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh mins you are still having it rough are'nt you, just came to see if anybody was about before going to bed, so glad lizard boy is doing o.k but naughty boy giving you a scare like that,    
night mins try getting some sleep you need it, are you still of back to work next week.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Caz

I hope your dh doesn't have to be up for work inthe morning or you'll be shattered being up so late!  Yes hun I'm planning on going back to work on Tuesday, although if it makes the SPD worse my boss is keen for me to stay off  

Take care and I hope it all goes well with your guests tommorow



Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning,

I have done another test now 11dpt & still BFN   also just been to the loo & had white discharge with dark burgandy bits in   I am pretty sure this is the beginning of the end   I don't believe its a late implantation bleed because there wasn't even a faint line on the test! This is so very unfair, I'm gutted. What a crap way to start such a lovely day. xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Zarah sweetheart I'm so so sorry    .  I know nothing any of us can say can make you feel any better but just know that I'm thinking about you and we are all here for you hun.  I hope you've been able to tell your dh as you need to look after each other

So sorry  



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah honey i'm so so sorry. As Mins said i don't think there is anything anyone can say that will make you feel better right now but you're right it is so very unfair and you really don't deserve this heartache  

You know we are all here if you need us. My heart goes out to you, it really does


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for your kind words girls x  

I just don't know what to do.. I've been googleing all morning, some women have had a BFN 11dpt & gone on to have a BFP but I'm just clutching at straws.. I know AF is coming, I don't have pains yet but discharge is turning a pinky colour. I just don't know why its not working for me, even the clinic say the same... it must just be pure bad luck. DP is at work, we have just spoke on the phone but to be honest he doesn't really know what to say to me, what can he say? nothing will make be feel better. I can't get myself motivated now to do anything apart from search on this damn internet for hope which deep down inside I know is pointless. AAAARRRGGGGHHH 

Vicky, how are you feeling today?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins dh is'nt back at work till tuesday he wont be working weeekends anyway or if he does will only be 8 till 12 on saturday morning hun.

zarah so so sorry like mins and vicky say there is nothing we can say that will make it better for you, i know how you feel hun and my heart goes out to you, if you need a chat we are all here for you.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Caz x

I put a panty liner on earlier, I've just been to check & its clear   when I wiped it was a off white/cream colour (sorry TMI) whats going on? my heads gone, I'm offically insane   it would give me a little hope but getting that BFN on 11dpt isn't good is it? I'm not getting dressed today I'm just going to chill out on my sofa then I'm going to do a nice beef dinner with all the trimmings, I can't let it knock me down yet because I'm scared I won't get up again this time! If all is lost I'm going to have to give it another go, why? I don't know! I just can't see me spending the rest of my life not having DP's baby.. I want our baby! I can feel myself getting angry but I don't want to take it out on anyone close to me, especially DP & DD, so I am going to try my hardest for this not to seem like the end of the world. xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah honey, Im so so sorry. It is just bad luck sweetheart, look at me started at 21 and still took 3 attempts  I always had perfect cycles but it all just went wrong at transfer  Im pretty sure if you do it again they'll let you have 2 replaced 

Thinking of you 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, I have been wondering about that, they should let me have 2 put back next time surely! If I have to ring clinic on Thursday with a BFN then I want an appointment with a consultant so I can ask him. Not sure how many times they let you egg share though & it would be ages if ever that I could raise full funds if I wasn't allowed to egg share   xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Other people in your position at other clinics have been told now if their recipient got pregnant, if they did they were allowed to carry on egg sharing. Def ask for an appointment to see Prof so you can share your concerns xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Our clinic have started doing that too, well not if they have got pregnant but in around a years time I can find out if any children were born from my donated eggs & what sex they are! I won't find out about my 1st egg share because this new law came out after that. I don't want to know though so I won't be finding that out. I'm best not knowing it may stir up emotions I'm not ready to face & probably never will be.
xx


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

Zarah im so sorry you got a bfn but it not over till the 8th just keep a bit of hope you never know, if it helps when i was pregnant with jake i had the discharge aswell it can be from the progesterone inserts. as for been an egg sharer again and funding a full cycle we are just the same if i couldnt do it again i think that would be it for us. Why wont they put 2 embrios back they did we me in octoberand thats after i had jake you just have to tell them thats what you want thats if you have 2 to transfer what grades where they all at.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Kerry,
how old are you? they told me they won't let me have 2 embryos put back because I'm under 35. I know the discharge is common but its the fact I tested negative today at 11dpt that makes me think its over, I'm sure I would of had even a faint line been this far on but there was nothing, I have been going & checking it all day & still nothing!    xx


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

im 30 now darl i was 29 when i had my last cycle and they put 2 back, did they have 2 to transfer


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Kerry, out of my 7, 6 fertilised normally... I don't understand why I wasn't offered 2 then. did you have a day3 or day5 transfer?


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

day 3 2 x 6cell grade 3 this time and with jakes cycle day 2 2x 4 cell grade 3


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats why you got 2 then Kerry, if you had gone to blst you would have only got 1 to put back


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

well I wish they had done that with me, but when they rang me on day 3 they wanted to let them go to day 5 because they were doing well & on day 5, I only had 1 very early blast (grade 2) to be transfered & the others not good enough to freeze! I didn't get a choice to have a day 3 transfer, they wanted to go to day 5. I'm just hoping that because it was a very early blast that it took longer than normal to implant (clutching at straws again!) & thats why I got negative result today! but who am I kidding   x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Its hard Zarah but when your embies are all the same standard they dont know which are the best so thats why they like to wait until day 5 if they can, although like you Im very hesitant about blasts now  xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I want a day 3 transfer next time, its my body, their my embryo's, I want to choose, Blasts obviously don't work for me! Maybe there is something wrong with my womb, something that they haven't found yet?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Sweetheart have you been watching Coronation St?!! Im sure there is nothing wrong with your womb, you have a daughter dont you and you managed to carry her. I used to think the same things but then when I did finally manage it I carried twins full term   Go easy on yourself   xxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Girls

Zarah - i can totally understand your frustration and feelings at the moment but as the others have said this is all just bad luck - its really crap but none of this is your fault you have just been very very unlucky. I know what you mean about the blasts and only having one transferred, it is very frustrating and in my experience it doesn't follow that those that go to blast have more successful treatments - i know so many ladies who have had a successful day 3 transfer and unfortunately plenty who have had an unsuccessful day 5 transfer too. I felt the same as you about wanting a day 3 transfer but in the end you have to go with what the clinic advises. When i went for my down reg appt Dawn was explaining about blastocysts and how they will only transfer one, i pulled a kind of annoyed face and she said "if they get to day 5 they have selected themselves and there is no need to put 2 back" what i wanted to say to her but didn't is "how come i know so many people who have had blastocyst transfers that haven't worked then??" Unfortunately there really is no sense to all this  

I'm feeling fine thanks (unfortunately  ). We've just been for a lovely sunday lunch at MIL's so i'm now stuffed an going to rest on the sofa for the rest of the day.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree with all you have just said Vicky cos I think the best possible place for any embie is in your womb even though they say that at 3 days past fertilisation it wouldnt be in your womb but still in the tube but come on it has to be better in the natural environment than in a petri dish 

xxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with you both.. I'm going to tell them exactly how I feel about the transfer days when I get an appointment with the consultant. I have been watching corrie   how did you guess    

Vicky, I'm glad your feeling fine, I wouldn't wish how I'm feeling now on anybody. I hope your 2ww continues without an hitch & you get your BFP


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you honey. Its very kind of you to say that when you are going through what you are at the moment, it means a lot  

Loving the banana. I'm guessing thats how you're feeling right now?


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

The banana is exactly how I feel right now      xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - I'm hoping that only a few months down the line we can replace it with the dancing banana of happiness, although I'm sure that feels a long way away at the moment  

My understanding is that you've got a 70% chance of a pregnancy with a blast in comparison to about a 25 -30% chance with a 3 day embryo (I think thats right for your age group).  Thats why they go for, and put back, one blast as statistically you still have a better chance of getting pregnant with one blast than you do with two 3 day embies.  Although I know thats little comfort if you have a blast that doesn't stick  

Anyway ladies I hope you are all looking after yourselves really well at the moment, I'm thinking about you all



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hiya Mins

I was told by the embryologist after my ET that i had "about a 30% chance of success, possibly a little more because of my age"  
I have definitley never been told 70%


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I was told 70% in December at my follow up and Im nearly 37 maybe because Ive been pregnant before maybe


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Really OMG   Wonder why i was told 30% the meanies


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Probably just the fact Ive been pregnant several times, cant see any other reason  Mins was given a really low stat though and look at her  xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yep they only gave me a 15% chance of success    Mr M made me feel like a barren old crone at our initial consultation and implied that we'd be wasting our money!  Which of course helped my sunny optimistic outlook no end   

Looking at a few different clinics 70% is around the average they state for blast pregnancies for women under 35, although of course the % who end up with babies at the end of it is significantly less    With Isobel having had babies before her chances of success are increased so she'll probably fall in to those stats despite being slightly older (although still only a spring chicken in comparison to me  )



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

icky we were also told a 30% chance of tx working and that was by prof


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes Caz the general success rate for IVF/ICSI for your age group overall is around 30% but using blasts the chance of getting pregnant is much much higher.  Look it up on on the web and look at the different clinical stats.  



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

I think i remember reading something now but i think it was a 50% success rate if one blastocyst is transferred and 70% if two are transferred -maybe thats why Isobel was given a high figure.

Anyway stats, schmats it makes no difference to whether i'm pregnant or not does it


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Whatever the stats   keeping everything crossed for you hun  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't remember been given a %, maybe I wasn't listening, I have selective hearing  

More brown discharge on last check, some on panty liner & when I wipe    not looking good is it?  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - i wouldn't worry about the %'s. I think they're only really relevant if you're deciding whether or not you want to have tx or picking a clinic. Once you've decided you're going for it, it will either work or it wont  

I'm sorry hun i really don't know about the brown discharge. I've heard of lots of people having implantation bleeds but there is no point in me saying that and getting your hopes up. The best thing now is probably to get DH to look after you and try and spoil yourself a bit, anything to take your mind of tx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, just to add another disspointment to everyones day..... i have started bleeding   Its not much at the moment but its definitely there and i'm getting pretty strong cramps. AF is due tomorrow so its really not looking good and i'm fairly sure she will arrive on schedule.

I know you're all going to say it could be an implantation bleed and yes i know it could but for now i think its easier for me to accept that this dream is probably over for us this time, i am very sad   I really cannot face testing, i just hate the BFN's too much i'd rather just see what happens over the next few days.

We're going up to Scotland tomorrow so if i'm AWOL for a few days then don't worry. We're taking the laptop with us but i'm not sure if i will be able to get on at all.

Take care ladies


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning Vicky  Im sorry about your bleeding and I don't want to get your hopes up but do you remember I started bleeding on the Wednesday and my AF was due on the Friday (I had already tested and got a +) Poppet was the same too so try to go easy on yourself until you have actually tested- whats the bleeding like now? xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Yogvic

I'm so sorry about the bleeding and will be   that it is implantation, but I do understand that for you its best (at least for now) to think its all over.  Have a safe journey up to Scotland and I'll be thinking about you and your dh  

Zarah hun, I hope you are doing as ok as you can.  Take care of yourselves  

Morning to all you other ladies

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I'm so sorry about your bleed, I really am   I totally understand how your feeling right now, its just so crap. Is your bleed red or is it brown? I know what you mean about not wanting to test. I still have to do mine on Thursday & it crushes you knowing its going to be BFN. Also carrying on doing the pessaries at night is another thing that upsets me, you do it because your told to but you know there is no point  
I hope your bleeding isn't AF & that it could be an implantation bleed, but we know our own bodies & we are usually right.
I hope you can get on the internet in scotland & let us now how you are   Have a safe journey, I'll be thinking of you  

I'm feeling quite numb today, I have given up clutching at straws & accepting once again that this journey is over for me    I haven't cried yet & I'm finding that strange because I'm not feeling like I'm going to either    I feel empty & I feel angry    I couldn't of done much more to help my little one stick around.. I ate well, I took vitamins, I have been resting, drank plenty of water, gave up the booze etc.. it just doesn't add up.. I know people with terrible lifestyles that get pregnant constantly, it just isn't fair! 
I still have brown discharge this morning the red blood still hasn't arrived but it will. I don't have AF pains yet but my boobs really hurt. God I am so   off right now!

xx   xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

What a crappy day weather and all otherwise too  Wish we could magically make everyones problems disappear    
Thinking of you both- Zarah and vicky xxxxx


----------



## JagCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies, 

After spending many hours on this site i have finally found some women from the Hull area, i know i don't know any of you at all but i'm hoping you are all experienced with this IVF info.

I'm from Anlaby and have been trying to conceive for over three years now, on the 3rd feb 2010 Prof Killick referred me and my hubbie to the IVF clinic and said the waiting list is not long, i have had my AMH/FSH/HIV/HEP B & C and they are all clear, still i have not received any letter/phone call.

I am maybe being a bit impatient but i have no experience in this field, please could any of you help me, do you go to the IVF evening meeting/seminar after you have a start date for treatment or do you have to do this before they can give you a start date

Thank you.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi JagCat and welcome  

You attend the info evening before you can start tx.  I don't know if you are private or NHS but usually for private referals you only wait two or three weeks for your first IVF consulation.  However I do know that, unusually, Hull IVF are quite short staffed at the moment as two of the three or four nurses that do most of the work are on holiday or sick so that may have slowed things down a little.

I've only been through tx the once but there are lots of ladies on here who I'm sure will be able to answer any questions you might have  



Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Jagcat & welcome  

If I were you I would give the clinic a ring & ask them if they have any idea which info evening you can attend because you can't start tx until you have been to one. You usually start tx with your period after info evening, this would be your day 1 then you will start down regging jabs on day 21. I am private so I'm not sure how long you wait if you are NHS, but I am sure the clinic will have some idea, call them you have nothing to lose. Hope this helps. Stay with us & let us know how you get on. Between us we are a font of knowledge


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Jagcat I re you posted on here last yr briefly, welcome back honey 

Zarah seems to have filled you in with what you need to know for now so Ill just say welcome 

Zarah- you ok? xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, I'm doing ok, I just have to get on with things don't I? its the only thing I can do. I can't bring myself to get in a state like last time, I just can't go there again. AF still not arrived properly but I have been having pains on & off all afternoon. Thursday will probably be the hardest when I have to test    not looking forward to that at all!   x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

You will get there Zarah its just this crappy bit inbetween thats hell on earth  xxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning lovely ladies.  I hope you're all okay. 

*Zarah* - HUGE hugs for you.    I'm so sorry that things are not looking good at the moment. I so wanted this cycle to work for you and I know you must be devastated. I really hope it's just a late implanter and you'll get your BFP but I know you must be feeling so down at the moment. 

*Vicky* - So sorry to hear about the bleeding.  I really hope it's implantation bleeding and that AF stays away for the duration of your Scotland trip. I really hope you're able to enjoy the trip without  making an appearance. Big huge hugs for you too.   

*Caz* - Hope you enjoyed your Sunday lunch with the in-laws. 

*Mins* - It's funny to imagine little Peanut all wriggly inside of you but you not being able to feel him.  Glad he's okay.

*JagCat* - Welcome to the Hull Clinic thread.  I am in the initial stages like you. Prof Killick told us on 22 March at initial consultation that we can start with my next period and he put me on the pill to regulate my cycles as they are quite long. Before starting we had to have counselling (as we are using donor sperm - it's not mandatory if you're using your own eggs and sperm, unless you're doing egg share). We also had to have those tests done. We were invited to an open evening but the next one has been cancelled, so they posted a DVD out to us instead and we watched that. They also needed some forms signing by our GP. I'm going to ring them again some time this week to check whether anything else needs to be done as AF is due within the next couple of weeks. If I were you I'd phone the clinic and ask. When is your AF due? To start a treatment cycle you have to phone them on Day 1 of bleeding but you need to make sure all forms/tests/checks are done before then or they don't seem to let you start. We didn't receive any letters giving us dates of treatment as you are the one who initiates a treatment cycle by phoning in on Day 1 of bleeding.

I hope the rest of you had a good weekend.   

We had a nice weekend in Cleethorpes with my family, and before then we had our counselling session, which was absolutely fine. The counsellor was very nice and we had a good chat. I did sometimes feel like she was trying to find problems where there were none, but we really didn't have any - and at the end she said she doesn't need to see us again, so that's good. Hopefully the forms will go through okay and our treatment cycle won't be delayed. I'm going to phone the clinic some time this week to just make sure that everything is ready for us to start with my next AF. 

Hope you are all okay.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning,

I have passed a large clot this morning   red bleed still not here properly yet! I feel sad today, yesterday I had a just get on with it attitude but today I feel so sad that I'm not pregnant again! I just can't get to grips with this failing for me a 2nd time! There is no way I can ring clinic on Thursday with my result, DP will have to do it. I can't bring myself to say those words    My stomach turns over when I think Thursday should be one of the happiest days of my life & its going to end up been one of the worst  

sorry for the me post, I just don't have it in me today


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh Zarah, I'm so sorry honey... there are no words.    You look after yourself. Are you at home on your own today? I hope you've got someone with you to give you much-needed cuddles and to make you drinks/food. There's nothing I can say to make it better so all I can say is look after yourself. I'm thinking of you...


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks M2M, I am on my own today but I prefer it like that when I'm feeling like I do today, I'm not one for sympathy cuddles they drive me mad   thats why I don't tell many people about tx because I can't stand face to face sympathy, I don't mind the odd tx or email so people let me know their thinking of me but thats about all I can handle. It's different when I'm on FF because we know exactly how each other are feeling but family/friends who don't have fertility problems just don't have a clue, they mean well but I can't cope with it. x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

That makes sense Zarah. In that case I'm glad you're on your own - hope you manage to get through the day okay.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

OMFG - i have just spent 20 mins writing a post, clicked post and the page has crashed 
      

I now really can't be bothered to write it all again but i will try  

So... hello from a very wet Glasgow!

We have found an internet cafe and managed to escape the rain for half an hour so thought i'd say hello and update you on things.

Basically to cut a long story short i am still having a bit of bleeding, bright red but only a little bit and i have no pg symptoms so i am feeling very   I have no idea what to think and know the only way to know for definite is to test but the thought of that makes me feel sick. I don't want this to be over but all i can imagine is a BFN. I'm definitely   

Zarah honey i'm thinking of you lots and lots and i'm so sorry you're going through this.

Sorry for the me post and for it being brief (this original one was much more thoughtful and eloquent!)


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah and Yogvic -       , thinking about you both

Hi to all you other ladies out there  



Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Vicky, sorry to hear your still having abit of bleeding, what a nightmare all this is    I totally understand why you don't want to test, the thought of it all been over is just too much to bare isn't it? The fact your only having a little bit of bleeding might not be a bad sign at least its not AF in full flow but seeing any kind of bleed is so hard. I'm also thinking of you lots, I'm glad you have been able to post while your away, I have been wondering how you are    Take care & I   for your BFP on Friday xxx

Mins, thanks for the hugs xx

I'm still having the brown discharge, I just wish if AF is coming it would just hurry up & stop messing me about  
I have been & bought myself a bottle of wine & I'm going to drink it later & hopefully get totally smashed!!!! It's been that long I will be drunk after a mouthful   I know I probably shouldn't because I haven't tested yet but I have been through so much torture this week I deserve some me time & thats what I intend to do!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah and Vicky- Im so so sorry about whats happened,its not fair its just crap and I wouldnt wish it on anyone  I do know what it feels like and I know how totally   it can make you but just try to look forward and don't let it consume your whole life. Make time away from here just to be a couple and enjoy the time you have alone with your DHs and I   one day very soon this will all be a bad memory for you both xxxxxx

Sorry not posting much just have had really bad headaches and feel generally crap xxxxxx


----------



## JagCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

thank you so much for replying to my post,

I am so sorry to hear about all the ladies with bleeds - life is just so unfair - it really is. 

We were offered counselling but refused at this stage  - i may need it later but i don't know as i've never done IVF before!!
Anway i rang the clinic today and they took a while to find me but said they have not had the results of my FSH/AMH/Prolactin from day 2 of my last cycle. (which was a second test as they could not find my first set of results-doesn't fill me with confidence!!)  they did mention the meeting for april had been cancelled but they would send me the DVD instead as i explained i had read their IVF guide which i downloaded from their site.

She asked me to call back tomorrow and she will have found the results for my blood tests, and she can tell me the next step.  I have already filled out criteria forms which were all ok as these were checked by Prof Killick before he discharged me from NHS clinic and sent me down to IVF clinic.  He didn't tell me when we could start he just said i'm putting you on the IVF list, but its not very big so you should be seen well within 18 weeks. that was 9 weeks ago and if i hadn't rang today i don't know if i'd have heard from them. 

i'm feeling a bit down hearted about this episode today as i thought we just needed to go to the meeting and wait for next period but it seems not.  

Anyway that is nothing compared to what some of you ladies are going  through so i will shush myself!!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Jagcat, please don't think you need to shush yourself, honestly all stages of IVF are stressful even before you get started & thats what we're here for.... to help   So if you get the DVD because April info evening is cancelled, does that mean you don't need to attend one? If it does then you should be able to start with your day 1 after that I would of thought. Fancy the clinic not been able to find your results for the second time, thats not good is it? I hope by the time you ring tomorrow they have found them & you don't have to have them done again!  I   your not waiting too long to get started, let us know how you get on tomorrow xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

JagCat - glad you spoke to the clinic today and got some more info, I'm just sorry it's going to take longer to get started than you'd hoped  

M2M - Really pleased you had a good time in Cleethorpes

Ditto what Isobel and the rest of you have already said today, life is crappy and unfair and you deserve so much better ladies  

Well I managed to go back to work today   Unfortunately I only lasted until lunchtime at which point the pelvic pain kicked in big style so it was an early home time for me.  However I'll be back at work again tommorow for another go  

Anyway ladies you all take really really good care of yourselves, thinking about you all

 and  

Mins x


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

oh Zarah and Vicky im so sorry to hear your sad news Zarah i hope you wine was nice i bet u needed it.      well as for me i rang Dawn again today i really dont like her i always feel like im getting fobbed off but here we go again they are now trying to get hold of there 6th egg recipiant cos the other 5 dont want treatment anymore and havnt told the clinic so ive been waiting upto now 4 months and im getting a bit ****** with it now.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning ladies zarah & vicky so so sorry to hear of the bleeds big  

welcome jagcat, are you nhs or private, as we were also told 18 weeks last september but it was actually 18wks from our follow up in october we were told that we would be on november info eveening but it was december info cos by time we had follow up november on was full uponce we had been to december info evening i started tx with my december af so you should start very soon, i hope they have found those blood results, but i have to say they told me i need rubellla check for immunete in jan but that had already been done twice before so i asked when i went for one of my scan appt and debbie said they had the results already and did'nt know why they had done those bloods again, it was dawn that could'nt find the results in that instance too, but all the staff are really lovely and if you ever speck to reception karen is the better one to talk to there we all really love her.

kelly, zarah had to keep chasing them up to get her egg share this time they seem to drag there feet a bit on that side of things, but i did hear one of the receptionist saying to someone on the phone they have a 2 yr waiting list for egg share, lets hope the 5 out of 6 that dont want tx are pg or have got there babies from egg share.

mins hope you cope abit better today, will your boss make you go on sick if you cant cope today, as sick notes have changed now and it is now a fit note.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

I hope everyone is feeling ok today, or at least as good as you are able under very difficult circumstances    I'm sending you all lots of   and  .

Unfortunately I won't be going back to work today, I've been up most of the night in agony - something seems to have gone 'twang' from my pubic bone to my hips and I can hardly move    

Caz - I don't know what sort of note the GP will give me but as my boss didn't think I should be coming back to work in the first place I don't think it really matters  

KerryFlump - how frustrating  Fingers crossed they find you a recipient very soon

Did - how are you getting on hun?  Hopefully you are able to access ff on your phone and know that we miss you and are thinking about you    Hope you aren't getting two bored and that you and the other triplet lady are up to plenty of mischief in the hospital 

Take care all you lovely ladies

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins you poor thing i know what you mean about the agony i was just the same when i trapped my siatati nerve 2 yrs ago so painful and my grandfather was in hospital so that really did'nt help matters eitherit took e 6 months to get to he bottom of what was causing the pain, asone gp just said it was a pulled muscle in the back of my kneeas it was swollen and i was stood all the time and when it all turned out it was nothing to do was thatat all and i was eventually sent for physio, havyou heard anything about oor the physio yet, youare probably beter of been at home odaaynywa at very miserable outside compared to yesterday when i got my washing dried outside, get  yourself comfify if you can and get cuddled up with you little furby's and a duvet, hun a special big   to yo


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Caz  

The GP told me off for going back to work yesterday    and has signed me off work for 3 months   I've rang the hopital physio department to find out about my referral.  I'm on the waiting list but apparently there are 27 ladies in front of me (and there is only one obstetric physio) so I'm not going to get an appointment anytime soon  



Mins x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing well and all bumps are growing big and strong.

Zarah & Vicky ~ Sending you both lots of   .   the bleeds are those embies settling in. Thinking of you both xxx

Welcome Jagcat

Isobel – Sending you a big  , sorry you’re feeling crappy, take care and look after yourself xx

Mins ~ Hope you’ve not been having any more of those scary bleeds and bubba is doing grrrrreat. Take it nice an easy, and hope you get a phsio apt soon, a pg lady night get bumped up the list a bit?? 

Sorry not been around for a while, but been having a pretty rough time lately. Lots of very crazy family stuff going on, and to help cheer me up we have finally got a furbaby      We’ve wanted a dog for ages, but finding the right one has taken some time. He’s a rescue dog and we named him Boo. We’ve had him a couple of weeks now, and most spare time is being taken up walking him, so just not had time for t’interweb. On the upside have lost quite a bit of weight with all extra eercise and stress! IF stuff has been last thing on my mind for last 4 weeks, but life is sort of settling down again so been on to the hospital as I hadn’t heard anything back. 

Yesterday I spoke to Gynae Outpatients to check they got my criteria form and she told me they couldn’t find it, but that she had been on annual leave and hadn’t worked through all paperwork. Rang back today and still no sign of it so I faxed them a copy. Rang to check they received fax and was told that there is actually an appointment on System for us with Prof Killick, but it’s been arranged for the Gen Gynae clinic, not the SF (not sure this is what it’s called, but what it sounded like over phone). She suspects that when my letter arrived, whoever processed it saw we didn’t meet 3 years TTC so put us though to Gen Gynae. She said that due to Endo and TTC previously we may get into SF Clinic, and she was going to ask Prof Killick as he was in today.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Good afternoon ladies!

I'm back here in the internet cafe in Glasgow to give you my daily update.

Firstly apologies for my post yesterday. I was so annoyed that my original post, which i had spent ages writing and thinking about disappeared, that i couldn't be bothered to write it all again so it was very brief and didn't say half the things it meant to.

So yesterday morning as you know i was spotting again and throughout the day i was driving myself completely   In the end i decided the only for it was to get a test and put myself out of my misery. 

So this morning i did the test and to my absolute shock we have a   - I honestly cannot believe it!

I'm really sorry if my post yesterday made you all think the worst but due to my complete lack of symptoms + the bleeding i was convinced the test would be negative!

As you can imagine DH and I are on   right now, it all feels a bit like a dream at the moment.

Sorry for the lack of personals but i'm having to brief again because i think someone is waiting for my PC.

Thank you so much to all you ladies, you have been an amazing support to me. I cuoldn't have done this without you.

Just need to   now that our little beany sticks around.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Kerry, they do mess you about when you want to egg share, I can't believe 5 couples have dropped out! Was there only 6 couples on the waiting list? if there was & 5 have dropped out then there is not much hope of me getting started again anytime soon  

I feel like crap today, AF pains   OTD tomorrow... dreading having to look at that BFN again! It's going to be a hard day  


big   to all you lovely ladies xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, thats fantastic news.. CONGRATULATIONS    you must be so excited, well done    xxxxxxx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Vicky - OMG! Congratulations to you both on your BFP    , you can really enjoy your break now   

Zarah - Oh hun, i'm sorry your feeling so down, I know a lot of ladies get AF pains and still get BFP 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Willywinki, I know what your saying, but I know what I'm having isn't implantation bleeding its gone on for too long & is more than just spotting, thanks for trying to cheer me up though   xxxx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

We have lift off!  

Amanda has rung me back and Prof Killick has agreed to see us at SF clinic as he has waived the TTC due to my endo....i love him already   What does SF stand for? was too excited to ask on phone!

We have apt on the 28th April with Prof Killick at the SF clinic........just goes to show a little   can go a long way


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

willywinki, excellent news, your on the move    I think SF stands for sub fertility but not sure xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I just did a post but it didnt show 

Yeah Zarah is right Willi 

Zarah- Im so sorry and I know your hurting so much at the moment and this is just like history repeating itself with me last time isnt it   A big  to you right now xxx

Vicky- now then what did I tell you about the naughty dreams  Well done girl xxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon lovely Hull ladies   

*Vicky* - OMG!!! Congratulations honey - you don't know how much your news has cheered me up today! I was feeling really negative about single blastocyst transfers after reading your news and Zarah's too - was wondering if we young 'uns are drawing the short straw not getting the chance to have two transferred.  So I have to say I'm thrilled for you. Congratulations!!! You must be over the moon.   

*Zarah* - Just wish you could get your BFP too but I'm sure you'll get it one of these days - just may not be the right time yet - so sorry to hear you've got the horrible AF pains and are generally feeling crap. I am thinking of you constantly and we're all sending you loads of positivity and strength to get you through the coming days.     

*Willywinki* - Yes SF stands for sub-fertility.  A nicer term than IF (infertility) I think - doesn't mean you're incapable of having babies, just means you may need a bit of help! Hooray - glad Prof has agreed to see you and that your appointment is this month! Splendid news.

*Jagcat* - Sorry to hear things are delayed for you.  It's so frustrating with something as emotive as this and I really hope they get back to you properly soon.

*Kerry* - Sorry you're experiencing similar frustrations - how annoying - I really hope things get sorted soon. 

*Mins* - Oh no, you poor thing, that sounds incredibly painful!  I hope the pain eases off soon - is there anything you can take for it that's safe for you and bubs?

As for me, phoned the clinic this morning and apparently my notes are with the nurses so they couldn't look at them, but I'm to phone back on Friday to make sure everything is in order before next week when my AF is due... hopefully no delays, but you never know.  I'm so keen to get started!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Meant to add Vicky when you ring the clinic tell them about the bleed and you will be able to go in to have your bloods taken to measure the hcg  xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon all  

My goodness I go and have a nap for a few hours come back and all sorts has happened  

Willywinki - how fantastic! Boo the dog and an appointment with the Proff!!! Make sure you put a photo of him on here (Boo not the proff  )

Zarah - I'm soo sorry you're feeling so down hun, I'll be sending you lots of   in the morning as  I know it's going to be very hard for you and your dh  

M2M - I can just take paracetamol and laying down and not moving really helps - which thankfully is something I'm quite good at  

Yogvic - OH MY GOD!!!!!! I'm sooo happy for you and your dh, what a lovely lovely turn around (I wasn't making it up about blasts  )

Hi to all you lovely ladies out there

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Finally managed to get on the internet after no end of problems the past few days, won't go into details in case the computer knows I'm talking about it and gives up on me completely!

Wow, so much been happening aswell.

Isobel - hope you're feeling much better today.  I'll PM you in a bit hun  

Zarah - I'm so sorry about your BFN, I so hoped it would work this time for you.  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning (and hoping that the early test was wrong) I know how things must seem so unfair, but I think what you said about asking the clinic why its not working and insisting on 2 embies in future is definitely the way to go.  I just wish I had a magic wand to wave and make it happen for you because you deserve it so much hun  

Vicky - OMG!!   on your   The spotting sounds like exactly like what I had before I got my BFP.  Isobel is right, tell the clinic about it when you ring on OTD and they will probably get you in for blood tests a couple of days apart to check your HCG levels are increasing.  Its probably implantation bleeding, think mine lasted about a week or so but don't worry about it. I'm over the moon for you and DH   (PM me if you need to know anymore or have any questions)

Mins - think work is definitely off the agenda for you! Peanut has decided he wants a stay at home mum so that's settled    Can't imagine how painful it must be for you with SPD, I moan about my achy hips and legs and then feel guilty when I think of you.  Hope those boxsets are still around  

Jagcat - I too remember you posting before. I hope you get to start some tx soon  

M2M - ooooooh its getting closer.  Bet you're like a kid waiting for xmas at the minute!!!  

Willi - lovely to hear from you again and thats fab news about Prof waiving the TTC criteria, I reckon you'll get to start tx real soon. Prof's great, he's so understanding and you genuinely believe that he wants to help all he can. You're in good hands! And great name for your dog, its my pet name for my DH  

Kerry - how rubbish about the delays.  I've said before how i don't understand how so many women need donors to come forward and yet when they do the egg sharers are waiting ages for a match. I really hope they get you matched up soon and you can crack on.

Caz - How you doing hun?  When are you expecting your AF this month?  You'll be starting again fairly soon and it doesn't seem that long ago since your last try.  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I hope I've not missed anyone  

Just to let you know I got a text from Did today.  She's doing well, only 3 weeks more to go.  She says she's getting quite big but thats not really a surprise to us lot is it   

Lots of love to everyone
xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins so pleased to hear your gp as signed you off for the next 3 months, so thats it for you then no work untill after your little man is born when were you actually going to start you maternity leave, make sure you are resting you naughty girl, he only told you off cos that is his job, you will be able to watch all the detective programmes while you are at home.

vicky   i am really pleased for you and your dh it makes the fact you have gone upto scotland a reason to be even more happy and you enjoy the rest of the break, when are you back, what the weather been like today it's been abit gray and miserable down here.

zarah i will be sending you lots of   in the morning even though you have been here before dont make it any easier hun, i know just how you feel i was heart broken when i got bfn so i will be thinking of you in the morning makes it worse having to make that call to clinic.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

poppet it will be acouple of weeks before my day one for next tx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Caz ~ That's not long to wait now  

Mins ~ Boo is fab and we've not really had any real probelsm with him. Took him to vets for his booster yesterday, I told him his name is Boo Tifful, vet just looked at me like i was gone in the head   Will post a piccy of him soon. 

Poppet ~ That's funny you call your DH Boo. Me and DP call each schmoo, we never use our proper names, but it does mean we get some funny looks when he shoutd "Schmooey" down the aisle in Morrisons

Sub fertility.......duh! Why didn't I get that   Think brain went into meltdown with excitement. What usually happens once you've got to first apt with Prof Killick??


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I just want to thank you all for your kind words they really do mean alot. You have all been such a great help & the support you have given me has been fantastic. I really don't know how I would of got through this nightmare without you all. So from the bottom of my heart, THANK YOU    xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah xxxxxx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning all, tis gorge today  

Zarah, will be thinking of you today, lots and lots of BIG   xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

morning ladies it's sunny today and when i saw the weather at 6.30 this morning it's ment to get woarmer tomorrow and be a nice weekend, so fingers crossed for some lovely weather before the kids go back,

mins how are you this morning, did you manage a better nights sleep hun  

willywinki the next few wks will go by quick for you and hope you get sorted and on the road to tx very quick  

zarah no words will help you today but we are all thinking about you and dp take time for yourselfs and you know where we are hun        

isobel how are you getting on have you had those blood results and some answer to what keeps causing the problem with your hands  

to the rest of you hope you are o.k  

i am going to have right go at demestic and general this morning they peed me off yesterday, told me my repair plan has lapsed but according to my paper work it runs out in 2012 i have paid for it all in full as well so made me crosser still


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Poppet* - Hope you and Piglet are doing well.  Glad to hear Did is okay and I hope her little trio are behaving! I can imagine she's getting VERY big now.   

*willywinki* - The first appointment with Prof is a nice chat in a little room - lasts about an hour. He really is lovely.  Then you'll probably have some bloods taken by one of the nurses and might be put on the pill like I was. Then you'll be given an information booklet and that's about it really! Prof really is lovely - all the ladies here reassured me before our consultation and they were totally right. He is soooo nice. After that he said we should be ready to start treatment with my next period providing all the bloods come back okay and we get the signed form back from our GP saying everything is okay to proceed.

*Zarah* - I'm thinking of you this morning.  Sending you so much love and positivity.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Its offical... BFN    deverstated    I have rang the clinic & spoke to Denise, she was so gutted for us. They will now have a meeting about our cycle & send me a letter then I can book an appointment with a consultant & have a chat about things. x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- your being very brave. Im so, so sad for you  If you need to talk you know Im here for you xxx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Zarah ~ I'm so very sorry for your BFN  . I know nothing i can say will take away the pain, but you and DH look after each other and stay strong. We're all here for you if you needs us xxxxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh Zarah, I'm so, so sorry...   

There's nothing else I can say. Just know that we're all here for you, thinking of you, and sending you loads of love and support.

I hope you and DP can take comfort in each other tonight, maybe have a bottle of wine and some chocolates, something nice. Just look after yourselves, most importantly.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - so so sorry hun   



Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Zarah - I am so sorry hunny.  I've been thinking of you all day. Please look after yourself, we're here anytime you need us  
xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins- meant to say good luck for the scan tomorrow- hope lizard boy is playing ball this time so they can see him properly 
xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi ladies

I'm back from Scotland. We've had a lovely time although it would've been nicer with a bit less rain  .  But still it was great to have some time away with DH, we went for some lovely meals and it was just nice to enjoy each others company.

Right i'm going to try and catch up on some personals, it looks like quite a bit has been happening since i've been away!

Jagcat - hi and welcome the board! You'll find the ladies on here have a wealth of knowledge between them and they are all such a great support - i would've been lost without them over recent weeks. Don't be feeling like what you are going through is less important than other peoples problems - everyone on here is at different stages of treatment but your worries and questions are equally important so ask away with anything you want to know. I found the initial stages of having the tests and getting appts through one of the hardest times because you're constantly waiting for things to happen and everything seems to take sooooo long. I hope things get moving quickly for you soon  

Kerry - sorry to hear there have been some delays with your tx. It does always seem to take a bit longer when your egg sharing but hopefully they will find you a match soon  

Winki – hi! Nice to see you again! So pleased for you that you’ve got your appt through with Prof. He is lovely, i’m sure you will like him. As the other ladies have said, at your initial appt he will discuss your history and go through your options for tx. We were there for about an hour but i think sometimes its quicker than that. You’ll then have some blood tests done and they tell you when your open evening will be and when you’re likely to start tx. That appt will be here before you know it and then the ball will really be rolling... exciting!! Any questions ask away!  

Zarah – thinking of you   There is nothing i can say but i am truly devastated that you are having to go through this again, it really not fair  

Isobel – how are you honey? Hope the headaches aren’t too bad today   Lol at dreams - yes you were right  

Mins – poor you with the SPD. I hope you manage to get some relief from it somehow. I guess its unlikely you’ll be back at work at all now for the rest of your pg? I hope you manage to keep yourself occupied – lots more DVD’s needed me thinks  

Poppet – hello hun! Thanks for the congratulations. I may well PM you if i think of any Q’s. At the moment its still not quite sinking in. Hope you are feeling ok  

Caz – gosh only 2 weeks until your next day 1! That has gone so quickly, maybe not for you though!  

M2M – not long for you either! It looks like you and Caz will be cycle buddies! Good to hear you had a good weekend  

Hope i didn’t miss anyone, there are so many of us now its hard to keep up ! But always nice to have lots of friendly faces  

Thanks to everyone for your congratulations, its all feeling very strange at the moment. I was going to test again this morning but i’ve definitely got some weird phobia of pg tests and couldn’t do it  . I tell you it took all my strength to do a test yesterday morning, i was shaking like a leaf and thought my heart was going to jump out of my chest, it was horrible (until i saw the result) I’ll have to test again tomorrow so i can ring the clinic but i’m so scared the one yesterday was a fluke and tomorrows will be negative even though if someone else was saying that i’d be telling them they were ridiculous!

Big hugs all round to everyone, i think we all need them at the moment


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome home Vicky. Totally get what you're saying about the pregnancy tests, each time I took one I was convinced it would say something different.  So if you're   then so am I!!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the    & kind words girls x

Its been a very long day, I'm glad its nearly over! I feel worn out.. I'm going to bed & tomorrow is a new day! xxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

Zarah - you're right it is a new day, I hope the sun comes out for you  

Yogvic - no hun I won't be going back to work now until after my maternity leave    I spoke to my personnell department yesterday and when my sick leave is over at the end of June I'm too take all my outstanding holidays, then it will be August and time to go on maternity leave!!!!

Willywinki - I think Boo Tifful is a fantastic name, your vet is an  for not to appreciate it  

Poppet - I don't think there are enough box sets in the world for me at the moment!  I'm thinking of getting a few bits done around the house while I'm off, as I can get people in while I'm at home to supervise!!  The first job is to get a new carpet in my living room and stairs - as cream carpets no longer seem like the most practical option - I'm thinking of dark purple  

Caz - thanks hun, I can't beleive your next tx cycle is coming around so soon it only seems like a couple of weeks since your first one  

M2M - ooooooh not long now!!!  I'm really excited for you and dp  

Isobel - I'm quite looking forward to the trip out!  FIL is coming to collect me at 11 and I think he's more excited about the scan than me    Hopefully lizard boy is behaving, I did feel one or two little wiggles yesterday so hopefully he's moved.  Although he may have just been having a sugar freak out as I'd just eaten a Mars bar  

I know I haven't mentioned everyone but that doesn't mean I'm not thinking about you all, take care of yourselves

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins- Im loving your sweet breakfast everyday  However you seem to be rubbing off on me too and its not good Mrs  Just sent you a pm xxx

Zarah-   Its time to look forward honey its the only way to get through this  

Vicky- hope your feeling ok? xxxx  Good luck with calling the clinic xxxx

Willy-  bet your excited now with your appointment 

Caz- you okay honey? Oh yeah my bloods came back borderline so gp has referred me to see a rheumatologist 


Did- hope your still causing havoc with  your disappearing trips to the cafe  Thinking of you xxx

Poppet-   Hope you feeling fine xxxx

M2M- glad your counselling went well at the weekend honey xxx

Kerry and Jagcat-   Looking forward to chatting with you both xxx

 to anyone else Ive forgotten


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning all you gorgeous ladies, TFIF! I am loving these 4 day weeks, think next week will be a bit of a shock to the system  

Zarah ~ Hope you managed to get a good nights sleep and are feeling a bit better today  

Vicky ~ Sounds like you had a really lovely break, one you'll never forget for sure! Testing again will be fine honey, but my brain works like yours so i know where you're coming from with test phobia!  AM  really excited about seeing the Prof Killick . It feels like such a big step forward, they could have so easily todl us to go away for another 18 months, but he agreed in person for us to attend the SF clinic which is just amazin  It's encouraging to hear you all say he's so nice, i will have my usual list of questions for him  

Mins ~ Good luck for scan, make sure you eat plenty of sugar before to get him wirggling, Wham bars used to make me hyper....or skittles!  

Did ~ Hope you're not going too stir crazy in there!!!    My friend is in Hull at mo, as her BP is up and she only has 3 weeks to go. They have booked her in for C section on Monday. I mentioned you and she did say that there are 2 girls pg with triplets in at moment. 

Poppet ~ Dark purple....excellent choice, or what about a 1960's patterned Axminster.......they don't show up marks!  

Hi and   to everyone else, there's loads of us now   

xxxxx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Trying to see if my ticker is working.............


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

hmmmmm  .....it's not. Am I being a bit thick? I've pasted the BB code into my Profile ticker box. Is that right?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willy i also had trouble with mine and it did'nt show and have tryed to put a new one on but that also did'nt work you are doing right but i took mine of cos it did'nt show


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

stoopid technology!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

quite agree you need to copy it into signature as well, ticker wall and profile ticker hope that helps and yours shows cos i just tryed putting one on mine again and it dont show


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Caz, I hadn't put it in my signature   Definately having a ticker now we have something to count down to!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I had a good sleep, although the minute I opened my eyes this morning my 1st thought was.. why aren't I pregnant? then the gloom hits again! I might have to leave FF for abit to sort my head out. I don't want to be posting doom & gloom on here daily so I think its for the best. I will be back I won't leave forever. Good luck to you all with whatever stage you are at, I will be thinking of you  

BYE FOR NOW XXXXXXXXXXX​


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- sent you a pm back xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I understand the needing to take a break from FF, you need to do whatever feels right for you at the minute  

Take good care of yourself

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah i can totally understand you needing a break from here right now. You take as long as you need, we are here for you whenever you need us


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello all!

Back at work for me today    what a shock to the system after 2 1/2 weeks off.

OTD today and i'm very pleased to say we still have a   (i even did 2 tests just to make sure - other test needed using because i've had it so long it goes out of date next month  ) So i've rung the clinic and spoken to Dawn who seemed pleased but i also got the speech about 'early days, don't go shouting it from the rooftops' which i totally understand.  Weird thing is i don't know what to do now, i know loads about trying to get pg but nothing about what i should or shouldn't be doing now i am pregnant, need to do some research me thinks  .

Mins - hope the scan went well and skeletor was being cooperative today 

Big waves and hugs to everyone else


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations again Vicky  Woo Hoo 
Do you have to go in for some more pessaries and to get your scan appointment? Did you mention your bleed? xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Isobel - yes i need to go in to get some more pessaries and to get a scan date - DH is going for me this afternoon because i haven't got a day off until next Fri and i can't just 'pop out' in my job. I mentioned the bleed but it was only really a tiny bit on Sunday evening and then a little bit when i wiped on Tues morning and i've had nothing since so she didn't think it was a concern and i'm happy with that.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Vicky ~ A hat-trick of   . Good news that they are confortable with the little bleeds


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Vicky* - I'm soooooo happy that you've still got your lovely  and I will keep up the    that little one sticks with you for the next 36-odd weeks!  How exciting re: finding out about a scan date. Will you be having a HCG test done?

*Zarah* - Huge hugs for you  and I totally understand having to take a break. We will miss you and will be here for you when you're ready to come back.   

*Isobel* - Hope you're okay missus.   

*willywinki* - I'm loving the new ticker! The next few weeks will fly by.  I loved seeing my ticker count down to my Prof appointment and now I'm just waiting for AF to arrive!

*Caz* - Not long for us two now. 

*Poppet* - Hello to you and Piglet. 

As for me, I have phoned the clinic this afternoon and they said everything seemed to be in order for me phoning up next week with my Day 1 of AF.  They just need a copy of my latest smear results so I've phoned my GP and will be picking that up tonight - I can take it into the clinic on Monday and then hopefully AF will arrive some time next week!

I have never been on the pill before in my life - this is my first month using it - can I ask if any of you have been on it (I am on Femodene but not sure whether it makes any odds) how long was it after you stopped the pill that you got your AF?  I'm on the pill that you take for 21 days then stop for 7 days.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M- havent been on the pill for about 18yrs but from what I can remember my period started a couple of days later. Not long for you now, it'll soon pass for you   xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Ladies 

Finally got the internet back after settling into my new house. Cant believe i only have just over 2 weeks left until the little man arrives im getting very excited now. Was in hospital last week with contractions but the midwife thought they was braxton hicks but my cervix was softening. Next day had a show and some period like cramps but nothing since   Saw my GP on tuesday who said hes also fully engaged now so he engaged from 3/5 to fully in a couple of days.

Really sorry Zarah to hear about your BFN  

Congrats Vicky on your BFP  

Minnie i see you have found out your having a boy congrats  

Hope all you other girls are doing well.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Charlie- good to hear from you. You knew Mins was having a boy before you went off last time as Mins had an early scan like you and found out, we'll blame it on pregnancy hormones eh... 

xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Charlie, I was only thinking of you today and wondering how far along you must be by now.  How exciting that there isn't long left to go before you get to see your little boy in the flesh  

M2M - I was on the pill for far too many years so yes Isobel is right, AF usually turns up about 2 days after your last pill.  You may notice your AF is less heavy and doesn't last as long on the pill, but its not the same for everyone so don't quote me on that!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Lol Isobel thats the pregnancy brain kicking in again


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

nice to see you back and glad you are settled into your new house and ready for little man to arrive  

vicky congrats on the     again  

mins hope your scan went well  

m2m not long now for use hope we get to have tx together i was going to delay mine but think we are going to use frozen sperm sample for this cycle as we dont think dh will get time of work with only been there a couple of weeks and he wont have any hollidays for another 3 months he might be about at the 10 wks mark by time we get to ec.

isobel so glad you finally got an answer from gp and hope the rymatoligist can get you sorted.

poppet glad you are keeping well  

to the rest of you


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

Zarah - I understand if you need a break from ff for a while but be sure that we will be thinking about you and here if you need us  

Charlie - welcome back!!!  Wow it really won't be long now 

M2M - I was on the pill for nearly 20 years (god how old does that make me sound ) and I found that my periods when on it were much shorter, much lighter and much less painful  

Caz - thanks the scan results were absolutely fine - eventually!!!  Peanut is still breach, but today was lying on his tummy so the sonographer sent me for a walk, drink and something to eat (two chocolate bars and a coffee ) to move him in to a better position.  His little heart is fine and apparently the size of an almond!  In this lot of scan pictures he looks less reptile and more puddle like(awful awful pictures)!

My other good news was that the physio rang me today and she can fit me in for an appointment with her next Thursday morning - hurrah  

Anyway ladies I hope you are all doing really well, take care of yourselves and have a good weekend

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

woop woop for you at long last lets hope you get some sort of relief from it.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hey we got the call today from Dawn and we start down reg on tuesday i carnt wait its beento long i tell you.

Zarah i really dont blame you for taking a break as for the amoun of recipiants waiting theres about 40 ladies they just have to go from the top and they was messing about.

as for the pill i finish mine on a friday and i get my bleed on the mon night tues morn.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

woop woop kerry that brilliant new we mignt be have tx together but all at different stages this mont you me and m2m so we can all guide each other as you and me have done it before we can help m2m a little bit.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning ladies yes i'm up at this hour on a saturday morning cos dh is at work this morning till 12


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

its quite today i hope that means you are all making the most of the sun and the dry weather ladies i am going to hang loads 2 and 3 of washing of and then do a 4th load dh work gear, also going to do a bit of baking while i am on.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just wanted to say congratulations to Vicky. It's pure torture waiting for your scan so I hope it doesn't drive you too mad! 

Zarah-if you're reading this I'm so sorry hun. I know exactly how you're feeling right now and it's hell. But I do know that somehow us women manage to pick ourselves up again and I hope that you'll feel stronger soon. Take care hun  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're enjoying the sunshine

Sarah x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the congratulations mrsmc!

What a gorgeous day - i'm loving the sunshine, its so nice to feel that bit of warmth in the air, i think spring may finally be here  
Shame i've been at work all morning   but i'm home now and plan to enjoy the rest of the afternoon.

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh vicky i cant forget your scan day it's the day before my birthday.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hey Ladies

Firstly Zarah   thinking of you!! words cant describe how i feel for you, i only hope time will heal you and you get what u want soon enough.

And congratulations vicky  

Hi to all you other ladies especially the new ones.   

Hope everyonw is well, i dod get to checkin on you on my phone now but i just cant post so although i dont have time to read much back i have got a fair idea of whats been going on.

Im doing OK, hospital is fine, still not bored but a bit fed up now, i miss being at home (although my home is a building site so id have to live at my mums if i wasnt at hospital). the babies are all doing ok and were growing as they should at the last scan, less then 9 weeks to go now still doesnt quite seem real.

Take Care everyone nd hope your all enjoying the sunshine, even i get to enjoy it at hospital because i just go and sit in the gardens and read 

Lots of love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Did  

So great to hear from you!!! Enjoy the sunshine and fresh air on your day out 



Mins x

I've pmd you as well


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

i'm new but have been following this thread for several months and thought it was about time i posted. 
So I'll tell you all a little about myself I'm 27 DH 30 been TTC for 3 years with no luck ( obviously) ha! Anyhoo it appears we have both male and female factors, one ovary one tube - blocked plus poor motility, morphologhy and a concentration of 3 million. 
We are being looked after by the lovely prof killick and having ICSI

Today is CD 2 and was sooooo looking forward to starting down regging at end of April but now it looks like that won't be hapening as the clinic have not taken my AMH, prolactin or FSH so am having to have these done tuesday and cannot start now til my next period arives, prob mid may. I was so disapointed when I found out but I've waited long enough to get to this point so another month won't kill me will it!!!! 
Anyway I'm at work at the moment, typing this off my mobile is not the easiest of things I'll catch up with u all again soon, take care


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning and welcome to the thread Manimoo, we had also been ttc for 3 years when we sort advice by the time we got to hull it was nearer to 4 yrs though as our gp sent use to york and we could'nt get funding as we are ib the east riding area with a selby post code, prof was very good we also have female and male factors and have had one go at icsi and are due for our second round very soon, i hope you get sorted very soon.

to the rest of you lovely ladies good morning


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies 

Welcome Manimoo, you're right another month isn't long but I remember when my tx was delayed I was really upset about it.  If you've been reading for a few months you'll know how lovely and supportive all the ladies on here are, if you have any questions I'm sure one of us will be able to help you  

Hi to all you lovely ladies out there!  Wasn't it a fantastic weekend, it looks like spring may be here at last   Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning lovely ladies.  Well what a sunny weekend that was - shame it's looking a bit grey today now I'm back at work. 

*Isobel* - Thanks for the info re: the pill, hopefully it won't be too long before AF arrives. 

*Charlie* - Wow not long for you now at all! How exciting!  I bet you can't wait to meet your little man.

*Poppet* - A lighter/shorter AF would be lovely so I'll look forward to that - I think that's what the instructions in the packet say too. Thanks. 

*Caz* - I really hope we're able to have TX at the same time.  We'll probably bump into each other at the clinic or something and not know who the other one is.  I am just waiting for AF now.

*Mins* - Shorter, lighter and less painful would be brilliant!  I love your description of Peanut looking like a puddle - bless him! Hopefully he'll look much more like a human when he's born.  Glad the scan went well.

*Kerry* - Brilliant, you'll be ahead of me and Caz but we'll all be going through TX around about the same time, but at different stages.  Wow you start tomorrow!

*Sarah* - Hello there and hope you're okay. 

*Vicky* - Hope you enjoyed your weekend.    Bet you can't wait for the end of April to arrive!

*Dids* - Glad you managed to get on and give us an update.  I'm pleased to hear you're not bored but I'm not surprised you're a bit fed up and can't wait to get home. Not long to go now at all... it'll fly by! I bet you can't wait to meet your babies. 

*Manimoo* - It's good to have you here.  So sorry to hear your TX has been delayed - what a shame.  We were told ours would be delayed too because there was a mistake re: Prof Killick thinking we didn't need counselling, and I was devastated, but luckily they managed to squeeze us in as an emergency. I know how it feels though to be told it'll be delayed after you've built your hopes up.  I'm just waiting for my AF, should be any day now, and also hoping to start down regulating at the end of April so now you've got me worried that they haven't taken my AMH, etc.! Was this something you were aware of? The clinic have told me nothing is outstanding for me now but still worried after the last mistake.  May will be here before you know it though. 

Well I'm just waiting for AF now I've finished this month's supply of the pill. I've got my latest smear results from my GP so I'm going to drop that into the clinic today - and then fingers crossed everything will be okay to go ahead in a few days. I've transferred a huge sum of money  from our savings account ready to pay for TX - it reminds me of when we were doing our house renovations and had to pay builders - but this is scarier, much more uncertain and soooooo much more of a gamble!   

I think as soon as AF arrives it will hit home that we are really doing this. I'm so excited, nervous, terrified... what will the coming months bring?


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning everyone, what a bloomin fantastic weekend it was   We spent most of Saturday being completely lazy sitting in the garden   Took Boo for a nice long walk yesterday then did a spot of gardening. Received the letter re. apt with Prof Killick at weekend, was very excited, only 17 days to go. Hope you all had lovely weekends

Mins ~ Great news that you’re getting to see the physio this week  Hoping it goes well and starts to do the trick

Dids ~ Hi honey, glad your not going stir crazy...yet, and lucky weather is nice at the moment and you can escape to the gardens. Are you having an extension built for the triplets?? Glad to hear the babies are growing well xxx

Manimoo ~ As Mins said, we’ve got a really great group of girless on here so you’re very welcome. It’s annoying when you get delayed because something was missed, but it’s pretty small compared to 3 years of TTC. Hope you get everything finished off on Tuesday so can start next month  

Caz ~ I too was a human washing, drying and folding machine over weekend. HATE putting stuff on rads to dry, so always use folding driers, but stuff takes forever! It was great being able to dry everything outside, especially as it appeared EVERYTHING we own was in laundry! Put lovely sun dried sheets on bed, smelt lush 

Vicky ~ Scan date, double whoohooooooooo    Are you counting the days down? Spring has definitely arrived, i have sunburnt forehead to prove it!

Kerry ~ So pleased you get to start d/regging this week, sending you lots of      

Hi to everyone else


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*willywinki* - So pleased to hear you got your letter.  It wasn't that long ago that we got ours - this time last month I think - and now we're getting ready to start, so the time will fly by. I remember how exciting it was when we got the letter! Glad you made the most of your weekend! I feel really rested and chilled out after the weekend even though I didn't really do much at all. I think the sunshine helps.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

m2m, Thanks hun, just to the see the words Specialist Sub-Fertility clinic, instead of General gynae had me hyper    I feel recharghed as well, suspect I may be solar powered

Really need to start looking at what I should be doing diet/supplement wise. Have had a look at posts in the past, but it all seems very confusing. Know we are a way off yet, but our life is chaotic at the best of times at mo, so need plenty of time in advance to get into routine


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I think it's always worth starting sooner rather than later.  It makes you feel better as well! I have been trying really hard diet-wise and have just bought the Zita West book which gives loads of useful information about diet, exercise, vitamins, etc. I've been taking Omega-3 supplements and Pregnacare Conception. Vitamins and supplements are on a 3 for 2 in Tesco at the mo so I stocked up! It's a good idea to start now with the folic acid at least if you haven't already as it builds up in your system.


----------



## littlel79 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I am new on here but have been browsing through the threads for a couple of weeks now. A litle history about us and how we have now begun our journey with the IVF clinic. 2002 Had DS (previous relationship) then 2005 had a cyst removed which had damaged my ovary and tube so the were also removed. Met my DP (DH to be in 10 weeks) and concieved with DS#2 FEB 2006, ttc for around 2/12 years then finally fell pregnant in Jan but unfortunatley our little baby was ectopic, and they could not save the tube it was the most heartbreaking thing we have been through as a couple as the baby we had been so desperate for would not survive. This is what has lead us to IVF we had our appointment with PROF Killick and yes he is such a friendly guy and make you both feel very comfortable, we also mentioned that we would be interested in the egg share programme as we would love to help others out that face fertility issues, partner is also going to donate his sperm so that both of us could help another couple. We are already blessed with 2 fantastic children 

Consultation went great had all my bloods donr the same night DP had SA last week and they have rang today to let me know I need to ring them on the first day of my next period (due in around a week) to gofor the follicle count scan, I was wondering how long do you wait util you start your treatment? Im so excited and thats why i have posted on here and hopefully become good friends with people on her that understand how you are feeling.

Sorry if ive bored you and warm wishes to the group hope to be chatting soon

Littlel


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello Littlel - you haven't bored us at all.  Welcome to our little group and we're very pleased to have you here! 

I'm so sorry to hear your sad story about your ectopic pregnancy  but so glad that Prof Killick has managed to put you at ease. I really hope that this move is what you need to have your baby  - sounds like you will be on similar timescales to myself and Caz as we are also just waiting for our next periods. Mine is due in a few days and I think Caz is a little while after me.

If you're doing the long protocol, which I think most people do start with, you'll class the first day of your period as Day 1 and then on Day 21 you start treatment with the down-regulation injections.  That should be around May 6th for me so some time around then for you too - maybe May 10th for you? Not long at all to go.

I bet you're really getting excited now that the rollercoaster is about to start! Everyone here is absolutely lovely and it's really comforting and reassuring to know that these ladies have been through, or are going through, very similar treatment at the same place. It's really helpful. 

Good luck to you and I look forward to chatting to you again.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m my af will due around about friday or next monday as i have short cycles of around 24 days so we may only be a few days apart, the worse thing about it for me this tome is that dh wont be there to go through it all with me at any off the appt cos of his lovely new job, we are still a bit up in the air as to weather to use the frozen sperm or not dh is worried that they defrost and none of it be ant good to use.

welcome aboard littlel 
i am sorry to hear your story about all the trouble you has, a friend of mine had an etopic and was told she would find it hard to get pg again but she did and was o.k and the little boy is now 8.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

Welcome Littlel - there are quite a few ladies joining us at the moment so I'm sure you'll be in really good company, and quite allot of you are at the same stage of tx.  I'm glad the Proff put you at your ease, everyone loves him - I'm just jealous as he wasn't my consultant   The ladies on here are great and will really look after you  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there

 and  

Mins x


----------



## littlel79 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you for your replys and its such a nice feeling to know your not alone. I think i am having the follicle count to see weather i would be suitable to be able to go onto the egg sharing scheme, Luckily our first consultation I was 4 days scinse the start of my period so the Prof took blood to check my hormones not sure what the proper name is (im trying to learn  ) and a long list of others lol, so fingers crossed he was happy with the results and wants to scan to see how many follicles I have. 

Am i right in thinking it could be 3 months before treatment starts due to the testing for egg sharing? Panicking a bit now lol as we should be moving house and getting married in the next ten weeks.... I think id better double check when i go in next.

I think i will become a daily forum poster on here from now on lol, and take some strain of DP with all the questions, highs and lows.

Chat to you all soon

littlel x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Welcome to all the newbies, its lovely to see so many new 'faces'

Littlel - Hi there! When did you have your blood tests done? I was originally going to egg share on my first cycle and went through all the tests to see if i was suitable. Unfortunately it can be a bit of a wait for some of the blood tests to come back. I think one of them has to be sent to Leeds and we were quoted up to 12 weeks for the results to come through. You're right about the scan, it is part of the screening to see if you're suitable to egg share. They will look at your ovaries at the beginning of your cycle to see how many atral follicles you have - this gives an indication of how many eggs you are likely to produce - you need to have 12+ to be able to egg share. Any questions feel free to ask, that's what we're here for.

Manimoo - welcome! Sorry to hear your tx has been delayed, it must be very frustrating to think you'll be starting soon and then it be changed   It wont be long though and then you'll be jabbing away like a good un!

Gosh so many of you starting tx soon - exciting!!!

Big waves and hugs to everyone else


----------



## littlel79 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Yogvic

Just reading your message and your info under your name, CONGRATULATIONS wow it makes me feel all fluttery inside when I read the BFP from all the ladies on here. Was this with your first attempt with IVF? and was you an egg sharer? I bet it feels amazing that you have helped someone else too even if you never find out their outcome


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Just wanted to say a quick hello to the "newbies" Manimoo and Littlel79 and welcome them to the board!  Two in one day! We really are becoming a big group now aren't we?

Manimoo - I know what you mean about the waiting another month shouldn't matter when we've all been trying so long in the first place but its still disappointing all the same.  I hope April speeds by for you so you can crack on with your tx  

Littlel79 - I didn't egg share but you're right in that it can take 3-4 months for certain tests to come back if you do, so that would probably take you past your wedding day anyway.  That means you concentrate on having a wonderful wedding and worry about tx afterwards.  What kind of wedding you having? Going somewhere nice on your honeymoon? Are you super-organised and have everything done already?  

Vicky - noticed the scan date, not long to go now! Just about to send you a PM x

Hi to all the other girlies - sorry I've not done personals for everyone, but I'll make up for it later 

 (big group hug now there's so many of us!)


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Littlel

Yes this was our first IVF, we have been so so lucky, I honestly never thought it would work first time but it can happen. I didn't end up egg sharing - long story! Basically we decided to have an IVF cycle whilst we were waiting for our NHS funded tx. We weren't going to be entitled to NHS tx until 2011 because we were 'unexplained infertility' and you have to be ttc for 3 yrs before the NHS will fund.  We were keen to egg share snd I had all the screening tests done. DH did his SA and it came back with poor motility and poor morphology and when we saw Prof to discuss the results he said because there was now a reason for our infertility we were entitled to NHS funding straight away. So because our tx was funded we didn't egg share. When we had our tx DH's SA ended up being really good, we didn't need ICSI and all the blastocysts we got were from straightforward IVF rather than ICSI. So i guess in the end we are still unexplained!! Bit of a bizarre story but it all worked out well in the end.

Good luck for your tx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just popping on to say hi to all the newbies  

Sorry not been on much but tired with work etc but will make an extra effort in the next few days

 to you all
xxxxxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Caz* - Ooh we will be very close together then.  Today is the first day I could get mine but I think it's more likely to be Thursday or Friday. It would be funny if we had the exact same dates. Sorry that DH won't be around as much as you would like - when you froze the sperm did they give you any idea about the motility and count or don't you know?

*Littlel* - I don't know much about egg share but what the other ladies have said sounds about right. I really hope it all moves through quickly for you and doesn't clash with your wedding! It sounds like the timing could be perfect if it is three months, though. 

Big hugs to the rest of you ladies - hope you're all having a lovely morning.  

I popped into the clinic yesterday and saw Karen to hand in my results they need - she is so lovely and cheery.  So that's everything sorted now, I've paid off the credit card so it's ready to use to pay for TX, and the money is waiting in our bank account to pay off the credit card again once we've paid for TX (confusing I know but I want to use the credit card as I get cashback on it! ) oooh it's a complicated business. Now just hoping AF shows up soon as the waiting is the hardest bit!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M- did you call in at the clinic around 3pm?? I was in there around then to have a word with them and saw someone who looks like you hand something in  xx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Morning everyone. Well I've had my bloods done this morning dawn did them for me she was so quick and gentle and absolutly lovely. Prof killick has put me on the contaceptive pill to start on day 2 of my next period which I know some of you have also had to do this. They said it's so they can ask me to start jabbing at anytime after this. Anyway best go, take care and speak to u all later


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning all, lovely day again, unfortunately I only get to look at it through an office window! 

Hi Littlel, welcome to our posse   Moving house, wedding and IVF....you sound like me! Bet you must be run off your feet at moment? We’ll expect lot’s of wedding details, ooh and piccies 

Can only post a quickie at mo, as am work and there are too many nosey parkers sniffing round office    

 to everyone xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

isobel snow drop said:


> M2M- did you call in at the clinic around 3pm?? I was in there around then to have a word with them and saw someone who looks like you hand something in  xx


OMG how funny - yes it was around 3pm - was I wearing an NHS badge?  I snuck out of the office during the afternoon as it's just across the car park from my office... saw some people in the waiting room and wondered if any of them were FFers.  Where were you sitting? I saw a lady sitting by the water cooler with a man... I think... can't remember now. I get so flustered going in there so probably looked manic... I don't know why but that door with the buzzer freaks me out and I hate waiting for it to open!

*Manimoo* - So glad you had your bloods done and things have got started for you now! 

*willywinki* - Know what you mean, we have such tiny windows in our office at work and I always look forward to lunchtimes when I can go for a walk into town. Though this lunchtime I have a driving lesson so it's probably best if you all stay indoors.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

M2M said:


> isobel snow drop said:
> 
> 
> > M2M- did you call in at the clinic around 3pm?? I was in there around then to have a word with them and saw someone who looks like you hand something in  xx
> ...


I can see it now, we'll all be turning up for our appointments with red roses in our lapels


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Just re-read my letter (yes, again!), and noticed that it says "the clinic is run by the following Consultants, Prof Killick, Mr S. McGuiness and Dr S. Atkin".......so now i'm thinking i might not see the Prof  

Has anyone on else had experience with McGuiness or Atkin?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi girls just want to say hi and hope your all well.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M, I was sat in the first seats as you walk in  on the left and side, I was sat with my mum and Im muslim so had a scarf on if thats any help  I think we all hate that door and buzzer 

Hope your ok Charlie


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Isobel* - I remember now and I did see a lady wearing a headscarf sitting quite near the door - how funny! - and slightly embarrassing too as I looked a complete state yesterday and like I said was flustered because of "the door". 

*willywinki* - Our letter specified that our appointment was with Professor Killick... does yours not say who yours is with?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies 

Nice to hear that Isobel is still stalking people at the clinic   I went through a full tx without seeing anyone but of course Isobel gets to know what you all look like  

Willywinki - I was seen by Mr Maguiness.  He was alright, not as fluffy and loveable as the Proff - by all accounts - but he wasn't mean or anything just quite matter of fact    Mr M is also an antenatal consultant so (if you have had him as your consultant for your IVF tx) you will also have him when you get pregnant, which is a nice bit of consistency  

Its going a bit grey here, looks like its going to rain    Luckily I have a friend popping round to keep me company  

Wow I can't believe how many of you ladies are going to be having tx all at the same time, its going to be manic on here  

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

*M2M* ~ It just says "an appointment has been made for you to attend the Specialist Sub-fetility clinic at".....then is signed off "Yours Sincerely, Appointment cler to Prof. S. Killick". SO maybe as it has come from his appointment clerk, it wil be with him afterall


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds like your letter is a bit different to ours - not seen the term "specialist sub-fertility clinic" on any of their documentation yet.  But hopefully it will be with the lovely Prof! I was there when he had just dictated a letter to his receptionist and was going through it with her, telling her off and saying "antenatal is spelt with an 'e' not an 'i'!"


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

*Mins* ~ Mr Mcguiness doesn't sound too bad, and like you say, it's nice if you get a BFP to see the same person. Plus he might be a bit more understanding on the antenatal side if he knows you've come from the IVF route 

*M2M* ~ I'm beginning to suspect we are going to some pre-IVF clinic to check my plumbing due to endo, and to check DH in more detail, although his SA was OK  It might be different due us being NHS and you going private. What does it say you are attending on your appointment letters?

Anybody else on NHS had to go to sub-fertility clinic?? Is this a stage before going to the IVF clinic?

Going home in 10 minutes to put feet up (have massive blister from having to wear horrible safety shoes all day) and have a kip on sofa


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

WILLI try not to worry I'm sure our letter said the same thing and I was in a panic thinking we might not see the prof as I had asked my Gp to make the referal specifically to him, anyway on the day it was him we got to see I'm sure it'll be the same for you. 

It's funny how so many of us work at the hospital, myself, m2m and possibly willi ( earlier you said you only get to look at it through ur office window) and I'm sure isobel does too ( am I right?) still I'll be easily spottable as i pop in and out in my uniform and at least if we need to have bloods or scans and things done were not having to fight to get parked, it's rather handy I think!!!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*willywinki* - Our letter just referred to it as Hull IVF Unit and it was on the headed paper with the little stork logo on the top... so not sure really.  Might make a different like you say if you're NHS-funded? Not sure...

*Manimoo* - Didn't realise you and others worked at the hospital too.  My DP does as well. It's funny because DP was worried that if the clinic found out, we wouldn't be able to have TX there as it would be a "conflict of interest"  I said to her "I hope you never have to go to A&E then!" Bless her... well if any of you ever have problems with your email or computer passwords you may end up speaking to me or DP.  Totally agree it's handy being on-site!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M- Yeah that was me  i clearly re seeing you and you didnt look a state- flustered maybe but I think we all get a bit flustered in there 

Manimoo- no I dont work at hospital but my DH does. Ooh i bet your excited now knowing it will all be starting soon 


Williwinki- Mr Mag did my last embryo transfer and i did get pregnant didnt I despite my m/c so i think he's lovely, not as much as Prof but lovely all the same 

Mins- will you stop casting aspersions on my character lady 

xxxxx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

M2m do not talk to me about email. I have finally after 6 years got a working email address, it's been such a headache cause someone in IT has the same name as me and they kept putting my passwords on her account, then she would complain her email didn't work so they'd reset it then I couldn't get on. I've finally managed to get it changed to my married name and it works except theve spelt my name wrong but don't wanna go there!!!!


Willi our letter specified the sub fertility clinic and yep it's the step before IVF. He takes a medical history from you both, we both had bloods done for hepititis and HIV and I also had progesterone levels and we were told that a sperm sample would be needed ( we had to go over to the IVF unit and make an appointment for him to do it about a weeks wait for the appointment) everyone has to do a sperm sample I  think even if male factor isn't suspected as they like to look at the sperm to double check there is no unforseen probs at egg collection. Tests for the female are also ordered such as HSG I know there is no waiting list for this but can only be done between CD 1 and 10, but he may want to do a diagnostic laproscopy to see the extent of your endometriosis, I was told there was about a 6 week wait for this plus recovery time.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Isobel* - That's so funny, you should've shouted "Oi, I recognise you!" and I would've freaked out... 

*Manimoo* - OMG that sounds like a nightmare!  I mentioned your situation to DP and she said "I had a lady on the other day with that exact same problem - maybe it was her!"  That would be funny... it's a small world. Just ring back and ask for the spelling of your name to be amended - that's easy enough to fix! I deal with Patientcentre and Clinicom myself so you'll speak to me if you ever have problems with either of those.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Don't worry M2M I will next time  You looked really sweet  xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Willywinki im under Mr Maguiness for my antenatal care but I have never seen him even though he has been there I always see his registrars instead.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

willi we also ad to go to sub fertility before going to ivf unit you will have the first apptment i believe you said it was the 28th of april am i right as that clinic is only run on a wednesday afternoon and then about 6 wks later you will go for a follow up we had to wait nine weeks because the clinic was very busy.

glad you are doing well charlie come on baby boy not long now.

to the rest of you lovely ladies


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone x

WOW! I leave for a few days & it goes mental!!! allsorts is happening, I have read back but I can't remember whats happening to who  

Firstly, hello & welcome to Manimoo & Littlel      I have egg shared twice so if I can help with any questions Littlel just ask.

I don't think I can do personals for everyone because I have just read so much I might get things wrong.. so please don't think I'm been ignorant. I will have to come back to FF or I will never know whats going on! What a busy few months we're going to have on here. I hope I can give you the support you have recently given me    xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

was it first day back at school today hun


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, yes it was. It was abit difficult at first because I expected to be pregnant by the time I went back to work   But I soon got back into it & by the end of the day it was like I'd never been away! not long for you to start tx again, how you feeling about it? its very nerve racking when its been a BFN 1st time round, you want to do things differently but your not sure what to do different   is there anything your going to do different to last time? x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Gosh you have been a chatting lot today - there is no way i'm going to be able to keep up with everything that will be happening over the next few months  

Lovely to hear that the ball is rolling for lots of you, it will be great for you all to have each other for support when you're going through tx - it really does make a difference. I think it helps keep you on an even keel, i would definitley have gone   without the ladies on here.

Will be funny if you all keep bumping into each other in the clinic. I managed my whole tx cycle without seeing anyone from this board but i often wondered if any of the ladies in the waiting room were fellow FF's.

Sorry for the lack of personals but i think i would get muddled if i tried at the moment.

Just wanted to say hello to Zarah. Glad to hear work was ok for you   - have you heard when your cons appt is yet?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I know Caz i only have 12 days left and everyday im hoping something will happen lol. Ive read on other IVF boards that some consultants dont let you go too far over before they induce you i may have to ask this at my antenatal appointment 2morrow. Ya know how impatient i can get lol


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

its get very near then i dont know if you have read back but i have a new niece she was due on the 26th of march and was born on the 31st and my sil was not induced like she was with the first one


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Isobel* -  It's a long time since I've been called "sweet"! 

*Zarah* - It's lovely to see you back.  Hope you're okay - thinking of you lots.   

*Vicky* - Hope you and the wee bean are doing well!

*Charlie* - Eeee not long at all to go... so exciting! Did you watch One Born Every Minute when it was on? I felt very  watching them being induced - looks a bit    when they put the gel stuff "behind the cervix" by hand    - going to try to avoid that if at all possible if I have a baby! I hope your wee lad makes an appearance before induction is necessary!

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are happy and well this morning!  I've got some very mild AF cramps starting so hoping  is on her way...


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning 

Zarah - Ill pm you later xxx

Charlie- dont get too excited look at me I got induced but I was 40 weeks with twins 

Will do personals later, been at work all night so pretty tired now. Hope your all ok, it's so bloody cold 

xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Bloody hell thats good you got to 40 weeks with twins. I think i will be overdue anyway with it being my first so im sorta prepared for him not coming before my due date.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Do they leave you for up to 14 days overdue in Hull?  I haven't heard very good things about being induced as its meant to be much more painful and you are more likely to end up with an assisted delivery   

Charlie - I've read on here that rasberry leaf tea and sex (although not at the same time ) are good at bringing on labour, might be worth a try 

Hi to all you lovely ladies, great to see you back Zarah  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

And good morning to the doom and  gloom merchant aka Mins xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't help it  

But if any of you are the 'glass is half empty' type DON'T read the birth stories on the pregnancy thread.  I've read all of them (about 300 in total) and it's the stuff of nightmares - don't go there!!!!!



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins- will pm you when I get back in, off out in half an hr and should be back about 3-3.30   xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I went to an antenatal class the other week and if your giving birth at Women & Childrens they induce you when your 12 days over as it can take up to 48hrs to work.

Ive tried sex and it just causing me really uncomfortable braxton hicks for hours that puts me off having sex lol but i suppose it could be helping in the long run. Think i will go and buy some raspberry leaf tea tablets 2morrow after my appointment and give that a try.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Minnienoodle said:


> But if any of you are the 'glass is half empty' type DON'T read the birth stories on the pregnancy thread. I've read all of them (about 300 in total) and it's the stuff of nightmares - don't go there!!!!!


Oh I love the birth stories! I prefer to read the doom and gloom stuff as I've always been a pessimistic little bugger.  So I'm always looking for worst case scenarios... I like to be prepared.  The whole "positive thinking" part of IVF is going to be such a struggle for me... I'll need you ladies to kick some sense into me once we get going.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

M2M - Oh thank the lord I'm not the only one!!!!    I could never manage the positive thinking bit at all, but luckily there are so many lovely ladies on here who have positivity in bucket loads which more than compensates for us pessimists 

Charlie - My understanding is that no one can make you be induced. I've seen a few programmes where ladies have refused it but have nipped in to be monitered everyday to check the placenta is still working fine until they've then gone in to labour naturally.  But fingers crossed the rasberry tea works  



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Being induced really isnt that bad- my birth was fantastic, the best day of my life, straight after I said I could do it every week 

Claire- empty your in box its full and im trying to pm you   xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Vicky, I haven't made my appointment with consultant because my letter hasn't come from the clinic yet. I thought it might of come today but no! maybe tomorrow. I hope your feeling ok  

I wasn't induced when I had DD she arrived 3wks early! she was still a good weight 6lb 3oz & everything was ok. I loved labour, I know that may sound weird but I did  it was very quick though 2 1/2hrs in all! so no horror stories from me & I was only 17 at the time  

I hope your all doing great, I am starting to feel better in myself.. I'm still feeling sad but I have to move on.

xxxxx   xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah i got my letter about 2 weeks after my bfn so dont be too surprised if you dont recieve it until next weekend hun


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

was it 2 weeks? I can't remember how long it took last time. I'm not in any rush, I suppose it will be a while until I can start again anyway, thats if they let me do it again!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry Isobel - thought it was 75% full but that was the number of messages!! You should see the number of texts I have on my phone, I never delete anything!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya girls just been to see Mr Maguiness. My BP was 153/90 so they made me lay down and took it again and it was still high 138/80. I had no protein in my water but Mr Maguiness said we will take my blood today bring me back on monday for BP check do another blood test wednesday and bring me back thursday to see him he will examine me and give me a date to start me off. I think he must be concerned it may progress into pre eclampsia

I nearly had a heart attack on the spot lol to realise my baby gonna be coming quite soon it seems   didnt expect that at all.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh exciting Charlie, not about pre eclampsia but you know what I mean


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Charlie* - Really hope it's not pre-eclampsia but very exciting that your wee lad may be appearing soon! Ooooooooh!   

*Zarah* - Huge hugs for you.  Of course they'll let you try again - why wouldn't they? I know someone who had no known fertility problems (same-sex couple) and is young and it took her 3 fresh IVF cycles to get her  - sometimes it's just down to luck and quite often it's third time lucky. I know you must be feeling really down though - it's so hard.  I like what you said about giving birth.  I'd like to think it'll be an enjoyable experience in many ways.

*Mins* - I can have the occasional bout of positivity but I'm usually a miserable cow.  I tend to choose to watch upsetting documentaries and have a good cry as well. The other night it was that Great Ormond Street one - OMG I was in floods of tears. 

*Isobel* - Glad you recommend childbirth.  I'm sure it's lovely!

Well I am still waiting for AF but to be honest, that may be a good thing as I have just spent my lunch break in A&E with a very painful left heel. I've been diagnosed with plantar fasciitis which can apparently be a chronic condition  and can be very difficult to treat. There's no cure for it and everything I've read online has been reports of patients who have suffered for months on end with no relief - I'm really worried about it affecting my TX and any resulting pregnancy.  It just came on spontaneously when I was walking near St Stephen's at lunchtime yesterday and the nurse practitioner I saw thinks it could've been triggered the previous day when I had a driving lesson. I overdid it a bit on the clutch control when doing manoeuvres constantly for my entire lesson - felt my foot stretching a bit too much but no real pain - but he said it takes 12-36 hours for the pain to kick in.  Really gutted as I cannot bear to put any weight whatsoever on the heel so we're having to get taxis to and from work today. So bloody annoying as I do a lot of walking.  Really worried about TX...


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey folks 

Well I also had my appointment with Mr Maguiness this morning and Charlie (not to get all competative!) but I beat you!  My blood pressure was 166 over 88, but that was after Mr M told me I'm at a very high risk of going in to premature labour due to my bleeds and previous lazer tx, they layed me down and flipped me around a bit and it eventually went down to 144 over 88.  So I'm back for a trans vaginal scan asap and to Mr M in a few weeks to start steroid injections to mature Peanuts little lungs. What a truly crap day  

Charlie - glad that it looks as if your little one is going to arrive very soon  

M2M - I don't doubt that I will have been crying at the same bits as you watching the Gr O Street documentary!  Why do we put ourselves through it 

Isobel - thank you hun, I'll pm you 

Hope all you other lovely ladies out there are doing really well, take care

 and  

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yeh i know what ya mean Isobel hard not to get excited now  

Aww Mins so sorry to hear about your blood pressure hopefully your little one will hang on in there for a bit longer. My BP was always so low until i got to like 25 weeks and then it started creeping up.

I also watch the Great Ormond Street documentaries. This week was really upsetting them poor little ones who didnt make it so sad


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Aww Mins so sorry to hear you've had such a crap day.  I really hope Peanut hangs on for a decent length of time and that he doesn't put in an appearance too early. What rubbish news but I will keep my fingers crossed that the steroid injections have a good effect.  Did you watch the Great Ormond Street documentary then? It was the bit where the consultant explained to the little boy about his heart transplant that got me - his questions were so innocent and sweet. Then the news at the end...    I'm still going to watch the series though!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ahhh M2M I hope your feeling better soon  Im suffering with both my feet at the minute  When we were on holiday in February we walked for miles and miles every day and im sure ive strained some tendons in my feet and ankles as Im in agony too. I can't walk in bare feet and even still I have to hobble about, Im dreading the weather getting warmer as Ill have to ditch my boots that are the only thing I can walk in relatively normal.    yours gets better soon  Oh yeah and that your AF shows soon too  xx

Mins- sent you a pm xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

Charlie, how exciting, your baby son will be with you so soon!   I can't believe how quick it has gone.  

M2M, the reason I'm worried that they won't let me do it again is because I can't afford to pay for full tx so I will need to egg share again & I don't know what the rules are regarding how many times I can share.. If my recipients having been getting BFN's aswell as me they might not let me. I am worried about this but I won't no until I see the consultant, I still haven't recieved my letter from clinic so I don't know how long it will be until I find out    I'm sorry to hear your in pain, I hope it gets sorted & doesn't effect your tx  

Mins, sorry to hear your having a crap day, you have been through so much during your pregnancy, bless you  

Isobel, I will PM you  

I hope you other girls are well... big   for you xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m my sister has flat feet and now has planta facitis and now she has any thing with her tendons in her heel and it is all joint to the flat feet she has been waiting for the last 4 months for an appt with the physio she went for some special inner soles for her shes in december 08 and was told she had to have them replaced every 12 months she rant for an appt to get them replaced a few days after her appt in 08 and they said she could'nt have a new appt has the refferal had run out she told our gp's and he was not impressed and told her she should have been seen she saw him last thursday and she told him she was still waiting for the appt and he was ment to be chasing it up, she finds it very painful with the flat feet at times anyway but with the planta facitis it even worse and now with the thing with her heel its made it even worse, she was told to take ibuprofen for the inflomation, to exercise it but to rest so sge asked him how that worked.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have also been watching the great ormond street doc on bbc2, but there is also another one on itv1 at 7.30 on the same night called childrens hospital at manchester which i have also been watching i like to watch those kind of things, i used ti like to watch the jimmys years ago when that was on.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

It looks as if its going to be a lovely sunny day today, I hope you are able to get out and enjoy it 

Zarah - I'm sure there is no question that the clinic will continue to use you as an egg donor.  There is nothing wrong with your eggs, if they was a problem the clinic would know about it.  Don't worry it will be fine    I know my pregnancy has been a bit of a nightmare but I never ever forget how lucky I am to have got this far.

M2M - you poor little limpy thing you!  What can they do to treat you foot?  I know the little boy you mean from the documentary, those huge brown eyes - so sad    Thanks hun I'm just   Peanut will hang on in there for as long as possible so the steriods can make his lungs big and strong.

Isobel - my goodness poorly hands and bad feet   What are we going to do with you!  I'm sure that you will be doing the right thing and resting up 

I hope all you other lovely ladies out there are doing really well!  Did if you're reading this I scoured the coffee shop for you yesterday but I think it was a bit to early for you ladies who lunch   

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## littlel79 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Sorry did not reply sooner been so busy lol,

Well AF arrived this morning so called the clinic straight away and they asked if i could go in for the scan this afternoon, They said i Have 11 folicles does this mean a no to egg sharing?  Professor Killick was off so nobody could tell me anything.

Found out all blood tests are good, DP SA was Normal (good for IVF) which is brill!

hope all you ladies are ok?

Lorna


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Lorna, I don't remember having a scan to check my follies, but I suppose I must of had one before I egg shared, I would of thought that you will be fine to egg share & I'm surprised no-one other than prof could tell you this! when are they going to let you know? great news about your bloods & SA results    xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Isobel* - Sorry you're having such trouble with your feet.  It's really debilitating, isn't it? I think I took for granted how easy it was to get around before! I feel like I haven't been getting enough exercise as I usually walk about 4 miles a day and I've just been sitting in taxis! 

*Zarah* - I see what you mean re: egg share but I don't think it sounds like there's anything wrong with your eggs at all.  You got loads of eggs both times, some that fertilised, so it's probably just down to pure bad luck.  I'm sure they'll let you egg share again.

*Caz* - Sorry to hear about the stress your sister's been having with her feet! Sounds awful.  Don't you just love the NHS sometimes?  I was told to exercise my foot but rest, sounds crazy doesn't it? But the nurse practitioner said that I need to keep my weight off it, try to use the car/bus/taxi instead of walking, but to do stretching exercises when sitting down with my foot (which hurt, unfortunately). Oh well! Hope your sister gets hers sorted soon. I remember that Jimmy's programme years ago... it was just called "Jimmy's" wasn't it? I really liked that. It was on for years! I also watched the Panorama the other night about Alder Hey Children's Hospital. It was all about preventable childhood illnesses and oooooh it did make me cross!

*Mins* - I hope you're feeling okay today.   Not sure there's much they can do for my foot but like I said to Caz above, I've been told to do some gentle stretching exercises and basically keep off it! Still can't put my full weight on my heel but I am either getting used to the pain or it's eased off a bit today, thankfully. When do you start the steroid injections?

*Lorna* - So pleased you got your AF today! Still waiting for mine  - don't have a clue about the number of follicles needed for egg sharing I'm afraid, but I'm sure one of the other ladies will know.  That's really good that your bloods and your DP's SA were all good - fab news! 

Well I am okay, just a bit uncomfortable with my foot, and VERY impatient waiting for AF to arrive!  I took my last dose of the pill on Monday morning so surely the  should have arrived by now? If AF arrives over the weekend I'll have to wait until Monday to ring in, but I'm hoping it does arrive before Monday as I'm due to start taking the pill again on Tuesday... I'm worried that if I start taking it again, it'll prevent AF from coming at all.    I'm sooooo confused.

Right, going to have dinner now. Yum, DP has cooked sausages, roast potatoes, curly kale, peas, carrots, roasted peppers and gravy... mmm.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ladies 

Lorna- to me that sounds fine  Prof is usually there in a morning for E/C etc so maybe call first thing on Monday.xxx

Zarah- Are you losing it?  Don't you re having to go for that scan and you were worried why because the rest of us weren't having it and it turned out it was because you were egg sharing  How much of that wine have you drank already 

M2M- Your dead right it is debiliating  Im limping round like Im 80, we really do take our health for granted   Hope your feeling better soon  Can't believe you AF hasnt shown itself yet  How annoying when you want it to be here it never goes to plan xx


----------



## littlel79 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Zarah and M2M

Thanks for your replys, the nurse took us into the room and said she could not tell us anything and the only the professor could tell us, the sonographer said we had 11 follies so I suppose thats not too bad.

I was told if i had not heard within 10 days to call the clinic, is the professor away im wondering.

So its a waiting game now just like you M2M hope ypur AF comes soon so you can get in....i hate waiting lol. Enjoy your tea sounds yummy  

Lorna x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

OMG Isobel.. how thick am I I can't believe I forgot about that! honestly I have been racking my brains thinking.. did I have a scan before finding out if I could egg share & I really couldn't remember   good job your here! I don't suppose you remember how many follies I had? because I don't    I can't blame the wine yet, I'm only on my 1st glass   I'm so sorry Lorna, maybe I'm not the best person to give you advice on egg sharing, it looks like I don't remember anything to do with it!!


----------



## littlel79 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol Zarah, you sound like me, DP is always taking the mick cos I forget things all the time and it amazes him that i dont remember, dont worry I'll just wait and see what happens i am so excited just hope its enough. Luckily our familys are going to pull together so we can have the IVF without the egg sharing scheme, i just have the huge urge to help someone else and bring joy and happieness, and to their lives like our 2 boys have for us.

Lorna x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Lorna, I have looked back through my posts & I had 14 follies on each ovary, which at the time the clinic told me was excellent... I hope this helps xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Lorna- no Prof isnt away as I saw him there today with my friend  

Zarah-  you do make me laugh xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies - what a beautiful sunny morning to wake up to. 

Well I am full of the joys of spring as my AF arrived just before midnight last night!   I NEVER get my AF that late... it's usually first thing in the morning or some time during the mid-afternoon, so it was a real surprise! Luckily I hadn't yet gone to bed as it came in full force... sorry for the TMI, but everything I've heard about AFs on the pill being lighter and less painful now feels like it doesn't apply to me AT ALL... was up pretty much every hour in the night to go to the loo and it was not pretty!  VERY heavy and VERY painful, so much so that I was whimpering in pain, and am now letting DP have a lie-in as she was up all night fetching me hot water bottles, bless her. I couldn't possibly go back to sleep now - hate trying to sleep with a heavy period. Guess I am just unusual that the rules don't apply to me. 

Having said that, I'm over the moon. That gives me a potential start date for down-regging of Friday 7th May, which will be my Day 21! I'm soooo excited... 7 is my lucky number and I love Fridays.   I've phoned the clinic this morning to leave a message in case I forget to ring on Monday, though will follow it up on Monday morning if I remember to make sure they got the message. I'm so happy! 

Sorry for the "me" post.   

I hope you're all happy and well today - what are your plans for the weekend? Mine include resting my foot and trying to make it better so I can walk to work on Monday, as I hate having to get a taxi.  We probably won't be doing much as I can't get about easily, but I'd like to get a bit of spring cleaning done around the house. Shame the weather is so nice and we'll probably be stuck indoors!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M- Woo hoo you have now officially started your tx  xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies, its a gorgeous day isn't it  

M2M -   hurrah af has arrived (although I'm sorry its soooo painful and heavy  )!!!!!  Glad the foot has eased off a bit, take it easy and enjoy your weekend    I have to go back at 25/26 weeks to start the steriod injections.

Lorna - congratulations on having your scan and tx starting.  How fantastic of your family to club together to pay for your tx if you cant go for egg sharing - although I think that you wanting  to egg share to help other couples is absolutely lovely  

Zarah - don't worry about not being able to remember   I'm sure its something to do with all the drugs you inject during tx that does something to your brain.  I've usually got a brilliant memory but theres loads about my tx I can't remember now and it was only in October!!!

Isobel - how are all those achey bits doing?  I'll pm you hun

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there doing I hope you've got loads of fab stuff sorted for the weekend.  I'm pushing the boat out and having a trip up the road to the Coop   

 and  

Mins x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oooh Mins you are having much more of an exciting day than I am today.    Co-op is something I can only dream of! (Seriously! We have a Co-op round the corner but DP wouldn't let me hobble round there last night for chocolate, so she probably won't let me today either. )


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning ladies, what a beautiful day   

M2M, hooray!!! your tx has finally started, now the madness begins    

Mins, I think your right about the drugs making you forget, I said that to DP last night, he remembered me having a scan aswell as Isobel, just me that couldn't remember!  

Isobel, I'm glad it made you laugh, it worried me!!    

I don't really have any plans for the weekend, DP is working so it will probably be a trip to Asda & hopefully abit of baking myself in the sun  

have a lovely weekend everyone xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Ooooooh Asda!!!  I dream of trips out to Asda!  The shops over here are rubbish 

Well I've been to the Coop so thats my excitement over for the weekend, its all downhill from here   

Enjoy the   everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins- don't want to taunt you but I ventured to Tesco late last night and today we've been to Leeds, Doncaster and Castleford 
xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Girls,

Well I have just got out of hospital 8 days from my due date. I went to antenatal day unit friday morning with my bad headache thinking it may have been connected to my high blood pressure reading day before ended up being normal so came home. On the night thought i would have sex lol to try and start labour off big mistake i went to toilet and bled loads of fresh red which did have a little mucous called maple ward who told me to go in and be examined. Got there at 8.45pm to have my BP taken which ended up being 153/99 which midwife wasnt happy about i was having tightenings as well quite strong ones but she wasnt as much concerned about my bleeding which she put down to show but my BP. Dr eventually saw me at 1.45am can ya believe i wasnt too happy didnt even examine me for the bleeding the real reason i attended but said she was keeping me in cos of BP which was the same after two readings.

I saw doctor yesterday who wouldnt let me home because it was still high and i have been started on BP tablets which still havent really done much so the dose has been upped today. They finally let me home. I wasnt happy to be started on drugs because being 7 days off due date thought they might have started me off as this other lass was behind me in days and in for same reason and Mr Lindow saw her yesterday and she got started off today. I put down to me not being started off to the fact Mr Maguiness wasnt on and could not see me so they would not make that decision themselves. Mrs Jha discharged me today and did say nothing had been done because i had not seen him so im guessing she meant about being started off. 

Im back tommorrow for BP check and will be admitted if high again it was high today but thank god they let me home felt more ill in there im also still having brown, mucousy blood which there still putting down to show. Im thinking if they admit me again 2morrow if high i will see Mr Maguiness sooner than thursday and be started off. 

Another thing with the drug i have been started on when little man is born i will be in hospital for a few days as it affects his blood sugar and he has to be monitored after feeds etc  .

Didabuf - If you read this i think i may have seen u in breakfast room. Do you have blondish hair? Didnt want to ask in case it wasnt u lol i just know she was pregnant with triplets.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

you probably did see me charlie..... just trying to think who you were?? ..... were you wearing black PJ bottoms and glasses or maternity jeans.... only 2 people i havent recognised rom being in there for a few days 
yea blonde hair and will of been wearing a grey vest top. making lots of noise seen as we treat the place like home now (me and the other triplet mum, and also another long stay patien we have met).
think the other lass u mean is the one thats been in and out with high BP for a few weeks now, shes having a little boy.

mins.... dont worry about the steroid injection, i had mine this week, not bad at all, i expected it to be worse then it was but really they didnt hurt at all.

hi to all you other ladies, my day of freedom again, only 1 more weekend anyway, still doing OK, we all are  yippee boy ill be glad to get home, although it will be back to my mums cos my house is no where near being finished, probably a good thing though because ill be doing less if im here!!!

hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine,

xxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Liz- well you've just answered all my questions now- I replied to your pm before reading the thread  Glad your doing okay honey xxxx

Charlie- Ahh bet your a bit peed off eh but serves your right trying to make the little fella come before his time  Mr Lindow was my consultant and was lovely, shame you couldnt have been seeing him 

Mins- will reply to you later honey when I  some time but I hope you enjoyed your time out in the garden watching your DH do all the work 

xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies  

Charlie - sorry you've had such an eventful couple of days, but hopefully the show indicates that your little man will be on his way very soon and you won't even get to being induced. Then hopefully the high BP will sort itself anyway - although you would think the hospital might expect your BP to go up anyway when you are rushing in in a panic over a bleed  

Did - hey hun glad you are doing well in the hospital and feeling at home    Are the pumpkins still coming on well?  I really hope so!  Reg remembered to tell me last night that he had asked your mum how you were and that she said everything was fine    Mind you he is 76 so I should be thankful he remembered to ask at all    How much longer is it going to take for the house to be finished - I hope they realise you are working to an important deadline    

I'm glad your steriod injections went ok.  I'm not concerned about having the injections its just the thought of Peanut arriving early that initially freaked me out - particularly after being fobbed off and told (at 16 weeks) that I was worrying about nothing    When is your 'release date'?  as if you are still around next time I'm at the hospital I'll come and look for you again     Lovely to hear from you and take care  

Hi to all you other ladies out there, hope you're all out enjoying the lovely weather  

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh I had maternity Jeans on with a navy top i was in there this morning and yesterday morning was gonna ask ya but i thought if its not you would look daft lol. Ya the lass was having a little boy got started off today she was sat opposite me yesterday in the breakfast room her BP readings are quite bad and the tablets didnt seem to be working well for her at all.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

yea i know who you are now, bloody glad she got started off she is annoying, just repeats herself all the flipping time!!!

x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Lol She was in my room,  I might be back again 2morrow if this blood pressure does not behave. I felt awful and probably looked rough today cant sleep in them beds not comfy at all my head was pounding painkillers wasnt touching it.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did glad to see that a stay in hospital has made you even more tolerant and patient with others      I've got to say when I was at the hospital the other day, sat in reception waiting for dh to park the car  , a couple of the pregnant ladies from the wards wandered by to have a *** or use their phones and they looked really scary and mean, and I think it takes something to still look scary while wearing pjs!!!  So I'm relieved you've found some nice ones to knock about with  



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

i have indeed mins me and the other triplet mum have made a great friendship, we were in her room last night chatting and watching britains got talent and tv till 10.30 haha its like home from home now x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Its nice you have company during your long stay. I may even have little one during your stay as we will be both be kept in for a few days to be monitored


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

you may go onto rowan ward after u have had him, but ill kep an eye open for you when u come back.... im not going anywhere yet. still got 11 more nights 

xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Sorry i've been awol for a few days. We've been off galavanting around the country again! My sister got me and DH tickets to see the band James at the Royal Albert Hall as a christmas present so we made a weekend of it. We've had a wonderful time! What a scorcher weather wise   i've got a sunburnt nose to prove it!

Right i'm going to try and do a few personals but its been so busy i'm bound to miss something  

Did - lovely to see you. Not long to go now. Great news you made a good friend in there, that will help so much to pass the time. Will also be good when the babies come along because you can keep in touch and help each other out. I hope everything gets finished with your house soon so that you've got a nice comfy place to go back to when you get out of hospital. Look after yourself and your little pumpkins.

Charlie - looking like it could be any time for you now then, exciting!!

Mins - sorry to hear you're going to have to have the steroid injections but   little peanut can hang on a bit longer. At least the hospital are aware of your situation  and are doing everything they can to help  

Isobel – sorry to hear about all your painful bits – hope you’re feeling better soon  

Zarah – lovely to see you honey. I’m sure the clinic will let you egg share again. As the other ladies have said there is nothing wrong with your eggs, its just been bad luck that the treatment hasn’t worked. You’d hope they’d be keen for people to egg share as much as possible seeing as there are so many people waiting for donors. Hope you’re doing ok  

Lorna – i saw your post about your follicles on your scan. I honestly don’t know whether 11 is enough to egg share. I seem to remember someone telling me 12 but i don’t want to worry you unnecessarily because i could easily be wrong. I guess they do it on a case by case basis anyway but i’m sure one way or another everything will be fine. I know what you mean about wanting to help someone by egg sharing, i was the same but for us, in the end because of the NHS funding and the fact they wanted to split our eggs half ICSI, half IVF, it was better not to. I hope everything works out for you and you get to start your treatment soon.

M2M – really pleased to hear AF arrived    gosh its not long at all until you’ll start your jabs. I found it dragged a bit waiting for the down-reg appt but then once i got going it flew by! Hope your foot is feeling better too  

Hello to Poppet, Jagcat, Kerry, Manimoo and anybody else that i have missed.

As for me, everything seems to be fine. I still have no symptoms other than sore (.Y.) when i take my bra off at night and a little bit more tired than usual. We told our parents last weekend – they knew about tx and were thinking the worst because we’d not said anything – and everyone keeps telling me the MS will kick in from 6 weeks .... so i will be waiting for it when i wake up in the morning  


xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky i know a few people that have been pregnant and it not forced to be ms in the morning it can be anytime of day i know one of my friends suffered bad in the afternoons.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Well so much for the summer    I've been up most of the night with an upset tummy so I thought I'd check on you all, then I might go back to bed  

Yogvic - Thanks hun I'm   to.
I used to love James, I've seen them a few times over the years.  I remember going to see them in Blackpool in 1989, it was fab - oh happy days    
I didn't have morning sickness as such (as I wasn't throwing up) I just felt really hungry every couple of hours and if I didn't eat anything I felt really sick and faint.  Apparently pregnancy makes your blood sugar drop dramatically between meals so the key is to eat little and often  

Caz - how are you getting on? You haven't been on much.  How long now until tx starts?

Charlie - I hope you've managed to stay out of the hospital

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there, take really good care of yourselves

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i keep coming to check on you alli will ringing the clinic later today or tomorrow got a slight show of af arriving at 6.30 when i got up this morning so wont be far behind m2m

bit personal mins are you been sick or got the runs as theres a lot of the bug going about my youngest nephew had it last thursday


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Lost some more of a show some mucous last night. Feel abit achey this morning like being on a period and having some tightenings hopefully something will happen soon on its own. Back at ADU later today for BP hopefully its ok and i wont be re-admitted.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234631.0


----------

